# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spring 2018 Lucid Dreaming Competition

## dolphin

_Missed the signups but still want to join? Post in the sign up thread here to join for the second week._

*The competition begins on Friday, March 16th, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)
The competition will end on Sunday, April 1st, at 8 PM. 

Track the competition scores LIVE here: Live Scoresheet*
_Please PM me if you need a scoring correction or notice any bugs._

*Rules:*
• Honor system: Be honest and trust others to be honest.
• Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count. If it’s short, you can put it in your post in a spoiler. If you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me.
• Dreams must be lucid for Tasks and Goals to score points.
• Don't abuse the point system - No spamming. Spamming means intentionally finding loopholes and using sneaky tactics to get ahead of other members, rather than earning points the normal ways. If you have a plan and think it might be spamming, PM me to ask. Any points achieved via spamming will be automatically disqualified. Please play fair and remember that this is a casual competition with friends. Encourage others and celebrate their successes as well as your own!
• If you have any questions or need clarification to any rules, please PM me instead of posting them in this thread. I will update the OP if anything in particular needs extra clarification.

*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
 ---------------------------------*
 I surround all important competition announcements in a big, bold announcement block like this one. Even if you don't read the rest of the posts in the thread, please at least skim the thread for these blocks - they contain incredibly important information regarding the competition. They're huge and should stick out pretty easily.
*---------------------------------*


*TEAMS*
Spring 2018 Lucid Competition
 *Sunny*
*Expert* Jacob46719
Sensei
*Intermediate* NyxCC
Sunnybrook612
FireflyMan
Saizaphod
Venryx 
*Beginner*
KarlaB18
LeaoLouro
Nebulus
StaySharp
greyswanson
NickSeagull *Stormy*
*Expert* Hukif
dolphin
*Intermediate* cooleymd
HulkHogan
OneMoreDreamer
Xanous
sramsay12
*Beginner*
King Cobra
Jdoggad
Mouzaa
LodeRunner13
13WAR08T
Snehk
Clidu
Oneironautics
*IMPORTANT!* If you have not posted in this thread at all after the first 7 nights of the competition, you will be dropped from the competition and suspended from the following competition. Even if you aren’t scoring any points, please post it in the thread so I know you are participating, as failure to do so will result in your ejection from the competition. Also, if you know you will be unavailable for a period of time, please post something to let us know, or PM me (dolphin) so you aren’t dropped.

 In light of this, at the half-way mark of the competition, if the lack of participation of some competitors has significantly thrown off the balance of the competition, *I reserve the right to restructure the teams to restore a fair balance.* This will only occur if the discrepancy is due to lack of participation, and any changes will be made at random, uninfluenced by individual/team scores at the time, and (as much as possible) performed with permission of the individuals affected.

*POINTS*

*Induction and Recall*
_In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here._

• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - *½ point*
_If you think more than 2 fragments are from the same dream, count them as 1 Full Dream instead._

• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - *1 point*

• First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

• First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent WILDs -* 5 points*
_Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

• Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points* (Max. 10 points)
_Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD. A DEILD chain is over once you are awake long enough to write down the dream._

• WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)


*Dream Control Tasks*

*IMPORTANT!* - Points no longer stack for completing a single task that falls in multiple categories (i.e. Normal Dream Control, Task of the Month/Year, Personal Goal, etc.). Instead, it counts for the highest-scoring category. If you complete the same task multiple times, then it can count for the additional categories, but each category can only be scored once per task per night. For example, if you complete a weekly challenge involving full transformation, it only counts for the 20 points for the Weekly Challenge, and not an additional 10 for the advanced control task of full transformation. However, if you were to complete the transformation a second time in the same dream, you would then score those 10 points. Note that this rule does not apply to 3-Step Tasks, as those have always been purposely stackable.

 Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
 Advanced versions of tasks earn points _instead_ of basic versions, not in addition.

*Basic Tasks*

• Reality Check / Stabilization - *1 point*

• Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points*

• Practice a Waking Life Hobby (_Beginner and Intermediate Only_) -* 5 points*

• Ask for Advice (_Beginner and Intermediate Only_) - *5 points* (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)

• Eat/Drink Something - *5 points*

• Use an Electronic Device -* 5 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

• Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - *5 points* (eg. car, phone, watch, glasses, pen)

• Fly - *5 points*

• Telekinesis - *5 points*

• Super Strength - *5 points*

• Super Speed - *5 points*

• Gain Invulnerability - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

• Basic Summoning - *5 points* (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
*+5 points*_ if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - *5 points* (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)

• Object/DC Changing - *5 points* (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide

• Push your hand through a solid object - *5 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

• Partial Transformation - *5 points*

• Invisibility - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. look at your body or sneak past someone undetected)

• Change Gravity - *5 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

• DC Manipulation / Mind Control - *5 points*

• Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *5 points*


*Advanced Tasks*

• Teleport - *10 points*

• Element Manipulation - *10 points*

• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *10 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

• Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

• Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
*+5 points*_ if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or a Dream Guide_

• Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - *10 points* (make something/someone disappear right in your direct view / unsummon something larger than human-size)

• Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

• Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

• Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

• Full Transformation - *10 points*

*
DreamViews Extra Tasks*

 Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition.
 You can complete more than one Task of the Month per dream. As per official Task of the Year rules, those tasks must be completed in separate dreams to count.
 Tasks include:

•  Task of the Month (March 2018)- *15 points/task* (beginner tasks not included)

• Task of the Year (2018) - *20 points/task*


*Dream Themes* (Beginner and Intermediate only)
 Each week, a different theme will be given. If your dream (lucid or non-lucid) matches the theme, you earn an additional *5 points*. Points for each theme can only be claimed once per night. Some themes may be open to slight interpretation (just keep in mind the Honor System).

*Week 1 Theme - 5 points:Rainbows* 
*Week 2 Theme - 5 points: Grass*


*Challenge Tasks*

 There will be one Challenge Task each week. Each task must be completed during the assigned week.
 The second task will be announced at the end of Week 1.
 Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

• *Week 1 Challenge - 20 points*

*Beginner:* Find a rainbow in the sky.

*Intermediate:* Fly to the top of a rainbow and slide down it.

*Expert:* Fully transform into a rainbow.

• *Week 2 Challenge - 20 points* 

*Beginner:* Walk on grass.

*Intermediate:* Sit on grass and eat something.

*Expert:*  Make an area of grass shorter or longer in height.


*Three-Step Tasks*

 Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

*Beginner:* Pick any of the Basic or Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Intermediate:* At least 1 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Expert:* All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

 Tasks must be completed in order.
 Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
 You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
 If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
 In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

• Complete first chosen task - *5 points*

• Complete second chosen task - *10 points*

• Complete third chosen task - *15 points*

 If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply.


*Team Tasks*
Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

• Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional teammate in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Show your teammate a previous dream (in-dream)* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate take you somewhere from a previous dream of theirs* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*


*Enemy Tasks*
Note: "Enemy" refers to a member of the competition on a different team than you.
Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

• Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional enemy in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Fight an enemy* - *10 points*

• Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points*

• Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

• Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)


*Personal Goals*

 Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream.
 Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
 Each goal can only be scored once per competition.
 Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.
 Goals must require some degree of thought, not just things you might accidentally do in a dream anyway.
 You can find some ideas in the Lucid Dares thread under "Anyone Dares".
 Post your intended goals in this thread (wrap in spoilers if the list is long). Goals will only be awarded points if they are posted in advance.

• Complete a NEW Personal Goal - *15 points* (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.)

• Complete an OLD Personal Goal - *10 points* (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)


*Dream Journal Points*

 Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
 Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)
Add these to your posts as you go. Include how many DJ comments you made each day in your scoring posts, and I will add them to the scoresheet.

• *1 point* will be awarded for every *3 DJ comments.*

 This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
 Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)

*Tier Bonus*
 The top scorers in the Intermediate and Beginner leagues earn a bonus for their team based on their position.

• 1st - *100 points*
• 2nd - *50 points*


*Now what?*

Post your task choices for the following:
 - Three-Step Tasks
 - Personal Goals

 Keep track of your nightly scores and post your updates/subtotals here when you can.

 Have fun everyone, and good luck!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

*Three-Step Task:* 
1. Teleport
2. Phase through big solid object
3. Time Control

*Personal Goals:*
[New]
-Complete transformation into a Lucario
-'Assist' a submarine into space
-Play a song on the piano with 4 hands
-Eat some meat off a wild animal
-Eat a burger with unknown special sauce inside
-Travel down a random road and see where it goes

[Old]
-Transform into a wolf

----------


## HulkHogan

*Three-Step Task:*
1. Teleport - Advanced
2. Telekinesis
3. Interact with dream character

I may change some of main tasks as I might get an idea, but I'll edit if I change my mind on a task.

*Personal Goals:*
1. Go to Bikini Bottom
2. Go to The Moon.
3. Get Squidward to dab (dance)
4. Smell something. I've tried eating in a lucid dream, but I would like to smell as that is the only 1 of the 5 senses I haven't experienced in a lucid dream.
5. Play the song, Walking On The Moon - The Police, in the background

----------


## Hukif

GOSH! Didn't think all the tasks would seem so difficult all of a sudden XD

So will choose the three easiest in expert.

Three step task:
Element manipulation - 1
Time control - 2
Advanced TK - 3

Personal goals:
 - New
Kill ferdinand (New DC host)
Teleport to "Kiria" (Magic-based planet I was aiming to arrive at)

- Old
Re-learn dimensional teleportation

----------


## RelicWraith

'FireFlyMan' in 'Team Sunny'? Oh, the irony!

*Three-Step Task:* 
1. Flight
2. Full Phasing
3. Element Manipulation

*Personal Goals:*
-Willingly discorporate one or more senses from the body
-Eat a Marloss Berry
-Visit Irva, the world of Elona
-Visit a Dwarf Fortress
-Create a sapient artificial lifeform
-Revisit a previously claimed/created location  (Mall-Side Studio; Beach Near the City; Green Hill Zone)*
-Assume the "Spellforged Guardian" form

-[Previous] Create or claim a place
-[Previous] Invoke a "lucidity gauge"


*Open to narrowing this down if this task is too variable

----------


## cooleymd

Hey if the contest ends on Sunday 8:00 on April First

Then I call April Fools, and the contest never ends  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Three step
Element control
Advanced banishing
Teleport

Personal goals
Old
Meditate
Visit SAO
Lose my body
Meet the old man

New
Flame and the void meditate, the real version.

----------


## Clidu

Three step task
Fly
Super speed
Place hand through a solid object

Personal goals

Play the drums
Hear amazing music 
Meditate 

So I haveto do the 3 step task in a month and find a rainbow in a week?
Thanks =D

----------


## Saizaphod

*team sunny!*

*3's*
basic summoning
telekinesis
teleport

*goals*
(old) go see a movie in a theatre
(old) visit a beautiful park
(old) eat delicious food in a restaurant
(old) hear music in the whole dream scene
(old) meet a dreamguide
(old) meet another me
(old) summon a fictional character into my livingroom
(old) visit my neighbours and see who lives above my flat
(old) visit a jungle
(old) transform into an alien or humanoid
(old) wear a superhero suit
(old) visit another planet
(old) dance in a club
(old) fly a plane or ufo
(old) meet *o*, own fictional character
(old) meet *l*, own fictional character
(new) do something memorable at my school's lobby
(new) parkour in italy with ezio
(new) visit a beach-house
(new) visit a paradise island
(new) visit varion, own fictional world
(new) visit middle-earth
(new) visit a magical forest
(new) revisit the white-room from a previous dream
(new) revisit the black-market from a previous dream
(new) go to the renessaince and listen to music
(new) meet kvothe and listen to his music
(new) meet beerus and whis
(new) find a persistent dream companion
(new) have an apocalypse adventure with friend(s)
(new) fly a battleball again from a previous dream
(new) meet *s*, own fictional character
(new) meet all *nejl*, own fictional characters
(new) train with fitness people at a gym
(new) have a giant battle for earth with humanity against aliens or myriad beings

----------


## Sensei

Interesting dream goals saizaphod! I was gonna remark on how I dont like having more than one or two goals at once, because it makes it harder for me to remember, but then I saw "revisit" in your new. That seems like redoing something you have done in a dream and should be in the old.   :Peek:

----------


## Saizaphod

> Interesting dream goals saizaphod! I was gonna remark on how I dont like having more than one or two goals at once, because it makes it harder for me to remember, but then I saw "revisit" in your new. That seems like redoing something you have done in a dream and should be in the old.



haha yea i decided include all my goals this time. about the revisiting, those were non-lucid dreams before and i wish to go there while lucid  :smiley:  





> Complete an OLD Personal Goal - 10 points (something that you have already done in any previous _lucid_ dream, including outside of the competition.)

----------


## KarlaB18

Right, after some preliminary/preparatory work, I have finally determined my 3-step task as well as personal goals to achieve. They are as follows:

3-Step Task:
1. Basic Summoning
2. Element Manipulation
3. Change Gravity.
A question for Task 2: If you've seem my non-lucid dreams, does that type of element use count? Like breathing a stream of earth to move something? Or breathing a stream of ice to freeze someone?

Personal Goals:
Old – Have Murray assist you in getting Dreamy WB back.
Old – Have yourself be a dream guide to someone else.
New – Have one instance where you are assisted by the Dream Competition Emergency Team (D-CET).
New – Have one member of the D-CET be promoted to an official dream guide.
New – Introduce an additional DC into the D-CET (Note, this outcome can't be thought of in real life)
New – Have all 3 members of the Dream Guide Team have a conference, you must be there to prove this is a lucid dream.
New – Have all three members of the D-CET have a conference, you must be there to prove this is a lucid dream.
New – Have Dreamy WB own YouTube for messing with Logan's account. (Note, she must actually enforce discipline, not just plan the attack, otherwise that's a repeat of Part I)
New – On lap travel, have Dreamy WB travel faster than a car.
New – Have Dreamy WB take you somewhere in an actual car.
New – Have the Cooper Gang over at your house.

Now the informal stuff: Yay I'm on team Sunny! Suits my ability/dream-powers type so much. Also, am I dreaming right now? Because I see "KarlaB118" in the team list... There seems to be an extra 1 in there.

Good luck with the competition everyone! Me and my in-dream family are off to try and score some points.

----------


## Sensei

Ah, I gotcha saizaphod. That makes sense.  :tongue2:  

7:20 PM here. The comp is close.  :smiley:

----------


## 13WAR08T

Deleted link to DJ entry as it technically occurred before comp started

----------


## dolphin

3 step tasks:
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
Advanced Summoning
Teleport

----------


## Seabatt

Team Stormy huh? Gotta change my jacket color to fit the occasion...

Three-Step Tasks:

Fly

Eat/Drink something

Use an electronic device


Personal Goals:

Liberate the Bigheads from the plantation. Maybe I can take them in L's car?...

Hop onboard a luxury train. See where it takes me.

Go dimension hopping. I mainly just want to see how many times I can mess with the same person, lol.

----------


## RelicWraith

> If you've seem my non-lucid dreams, does that type of element use count? Like breathing a stream of earth to move something? Or breathing a stream of ice to freeze someone?.



The last two competitions I was in expanded "Element Manipulation" to include many forms of energy projection, such as heat rays and ki blasts. Your variations seem legit.

----------


## Saizaphod

> does that type of element use count? Like *breathing a stream of* *earth* to move something? Or *breathing a stream of* *ice* to freeze someone?



sounds element manipulation to me.

----------


## Saizaphod

it starts tonight. hoping everyone awesome lucid dreams!

----------


## Mouzaa

Team Stormy

Three-Step Tasks:

Fly

Eat/Drink something

Teleport

Personal Goals:
try to tell if my brother  dc is lying or not
visit the world of mistborn
helpl the the lord  ruler to run from hes death

----------


## Snehk

I'm in the team Stormy... most excellent! I wish everyone to have good luck and lots of fun with this competition!

*Three-Step-Tasks*
 - Interact with a dream character;
 - Telekinesis;
 - Basic summoning;

*Personal Goals*
 - Meet myself and ask a few questions [NEW];
 - Jump/fly atop a skyscraper and create sounds with just air [NEW];
 - Summon a storm, then jump on a lightning and ride on it into space [NEW];
 - Create a fire tornado and control it [OLD];

----------


## oneironautics

Good Luck everybody, will start chasing rainbows tonight.

*Three Step Task
*-Ask for advice
-Use Electronic device 
-Do waking life hobby

*Personal Goals* 
-OLD do yoga
- NEW put on shoes
- NEW Tell somebody my name
-NEW look in mirror 
-NEW Board ship from book 
-NEW Look at rocket from book

----------


## Saizaphod

> *Personal Goals*
>  - Fly [OLD];







> *Personal Goals* 
> -OLD Teleport



_Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task._

----------


## NyxCC

3 step task

1. Telekinesis
2. Basic Summoning
3. Time Control

Goals - visit the temple (new)

----------


## KingCobra

Team Stormy

Three Step Tasks
- Interact with a DC
- Push hand through solid object
- Fly

Personal Goals
- Physically hurt someone (old)
- Present something (new)

----------


## Saizaphod

*night 1*
*4 dreams*: 4 points

*comp total:* 4 points

----------


## KarlaB18

More points coming your way team sunny!

- Non Lucid Fragment (0.5)
- Suspected WBTB (2.0)
- Interact with a dream character (2.0)

Total Points:
*4.5*

Dream No. 296 Link https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ucidity-83818/

----------


## Snehk

*1st competition night

Recalled a dream fragment: 1/2 of a point
Recalled 2x non-lucid dreams: 2 points
WBTB Attempt (Failure): 2 points
Dream Theme: 5 points

Current Score: 9,5 points*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sne...n-night-83820/

----------


## NickSeagull

I had 1 short LD with stabilization: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nic...ght-one-83821/

Also I remember one fragment.

Dude, my dream recall is horrible!  ::shakehead2::

----------


## 13WAR08T

1 regular dream + 1 fragment = 1.5 points
6 DJ Posts = 2 points
Total: 3.5

----------


## Sensei

Night 1
Dreams = 4 points
Wbtb = 2 points
Total = 6 points

As I said. Fluctuation for now. Good luck everyone!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 1

DJ Entry - Goldeneye, Cheats

2 WILDs - *15 pts*
WBTB - *2 pts*
1 NLD - *1 pt*

Subtotal - *18 pts*

----------


## cooleymd

woops posted this in wrong thread posted before 8:00pm yesterday my time





> I will attempt to post hypnograms again since my S+ ResMed (which can now supposedly be grabbed for like < $35 from some online vendors)
> is communicating with internet again
> 
> Week 1 Three-step
> 
> 1) fly
> 2) eat something
> 3) mass telekenesis
> 
> ...



I will hold off on points post until have slept some more, but so far I recorded a hypno gram that shows me with 4 rem
and waking up severl times but I think some were just rolling around.  Ironically it misses the last REM where I became 
lucid twice.  At the end of the second Lucid portion I was very happy remembering that I had done the first two steps in what
I thought at the time was a different Lucid dream and had just completed the third.  In reality I had done the first two in 
the other portion but then chosen the wrong third task in the second portion  :smiley:     I will treat the thing as one lucid, tho I
did false awaken and false journal and then triggered off the same exact thing latter as I did the first time.
in any case I should be racking up 10(first) + (5 + 5) + (5 + 10) + wrong 10 (+0) +a few other points, of course jump testing (RC)
twice in the same dream (different segments) and also flying twice won't earn me as much as If I had really
woken up and I lose the 2nd LD at least so far  :smiley:  I have been trying to get back to sleep but not sucessful yet
in any case this Lucid mess should be worth nearly 50points  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dol...night-1-83823/

WILD-10 points
flying-5 points
phase through big solid object-10 points
1st of 3 step tasks-5 points
advanced summoning-10 points
2nd of 3 step tasks-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-56 points

Personal goals (old)
Fully transform into a dolphin
Walk in snow
Make out with a DC

----------


## Saizaphod

> Night 1
> Total = 6 points







> Day 1
> Subtotal - *18 pts*



ey you! back to work! _jk jk..._  ::lol::

----------


## HulkHogan

*Team Stormy*

I completed my first night. Unexpected things happened. The forums wont let me post links as I've been a member for only 5 days and you need to be a member for 7 days. My post is on dreamviews . com /blogs/hulkhogan/2018-spring-lucid-dream-competition-1-lucid-dream-cellphone-83824/


Total dreams: 1 lucid dream remembered and written down in my dream journal.

First DILD of the night: *10 points*
Reality check - *1 point*
Interact with dream character -*2 points*
Teleport - *10 points*. I'm unsure about this one. Even though I feel like I teleported, I didn't remove my bed covers as noted in the dream journal to see if I went anywhere, but my cellphone showed a wireframe map of a different location.
Completed first chosen task in order- *5 points*
Use a electronic device (cellphone) - *5 points*

Total points *33* for the night.

----------


## Mouzaa

1 dream fragment 0.5 p
3 full dreams 3 p
wbtb 2 p
first wild 10 points 
Reality Check / Stabilization 1 points 
Interact with a Dream Character 2 points
in total 17.5

----------


## RelicWraith

Insomnia aside, not a bad start.

Spring Lucid Dream Competition - Day 1

Fragments: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points

LD1
First DILD: 10 points
Chain LD: 2 point
Interact With Dream Character: 2 points
Super Strength (Skull-Crushing Combo): 5 points
Flight: 5 points
Full Phasing (Phase Through Counter): 10 points

LD2
Subsequent DILD: 5 points
Element Manipulation (Moon Energy Beam): 10 points
Interact With DC: 2 points
Change Gravity (Reverse Gravity): 5 points
Flight: 5 points

Three-Steps Task 1 (Flight) - 5 points

Sub-Total: 70
Competition Total: 70

EDIT: Scores adjusted. Turns out I qualified for full phasing instead of just partial.

----------


## KingCobra

Night 1
1 Dream - 1 point

Night Total: 1 point
Comp Total: 1 point

----------


## Clidu

No lucid so far but 2 weird normal dreams....waiting till my sleep habit gets back to normal when I have my days off work.Cant wait to put my arm through a mirror which I want to do =D good luck everyone and congrats to all that have already became lucid =D

Night 1
2 Dreams - 2 points

----------


## 13WAR08T

Night 2
2 Dreams + 1 Fragment + WBTB = 4.5 points
6 DJ Comments = 2 points
Day Total: 6.5 points

----------


## Seabatt

Night 2:

3 full dreams: 3 points. Not bad, but the sooner I can initiate an LD, the better.


TOTAL: 3 points.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1 16th 8pm - 17th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+6 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:40p Train Attack / Save Birds / Disassemble Beds / Set of Books: Servants Vs Masters
_2:10a Mrs. Weesley Complaints
_7:30a Lawn
_9:50a Bus / Flood / Smaller Bus / Mega Tandem Bicycle
10:30a Hubs / Coworkers House / Broken Phone
_7:30p Draw Art / Climb down Pillars / Creek / Board Room / Cheese / Girls Question

+10 First DILD 2:50a (Double Lucid)
+1 Jump Test
+5 Fly
+5 First Step
+5 Eat Something
+10 Second Step
+2 Interact DC
+10 Fully Phase

*Spoiler* for _Double Lucid_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid I was at some tables with other workers and people kept moving my computer I grabbed it and slammed the tables together seriously pinching some guys hand.  He tossed a hot beverage in the face/torso of someone else he thought had done it I walked over to another table with computer, but more people were messing with me then I look up and in the large room filled with many people I see a dead relative  I immediately know it is a dream [+10 First DILD] I perform a jump test [+1 RC] and then I begin to fly [+5 Fly] [+5 First Step] I fly along looking at the many people and remember I need to eat something so I grab some food from a table and eat it [+5 Eat Something] [+10 Second Step].  At this point things become hazy and I lose lucidity  I think I have woken (things are a little hazy, but I remember in this false awakening trying to journal, but my note pad is messing with me pages are becoming torn off and it is difficult to write and read back things. I head out into the hall and see the same dead relative walk past me I start to say "Hey I just saw you in a Lucid Dream"  I become lucid [+0 Same Dream] (I believe I'm in a new dream and have already recorded the last one) My relative walks past me and into my room, I do a jump test [+0 Second RC] I then fly and even do a back flip [+0 tho this was pretty nice flying] I fly into the room after the relative.  They are complaining about a mess, so I knock over more stuff to mess with them [+2 Interact With DC] I think I remember the third task so fly down the hall and out the door into the street.  I see a large vehicle driving away from me, but I also see a smaller one heading my way (tho it seemed to have dim red headlights like tail lights) I am still flying but am now sort of floating out into the street hovering legs crossed Indian style.  I place myself in the path of the car as It drives towards me I look thru its windows and line myself up on its passenger side, I believe it will drive right thru me, it does, at some points It looks like I’m in the car but pieces are still coming thru me.  I am now out the back [+10 Fully Phase] [+0 this isn't my Third Task] and it drives around the corner.  I turn and think I should hunt for some DC, I then think I should get to McDonalds where there will be hot DC.  I begin to walk and think I should make myself giant to move faster I think about just making my legs super long, but I begin to lose the dream  I woke.  I recollect the dream then look for my journal and can't find the other Lucid and figure out what has happened!

Estimated Total Lucid Time 2+ min 



Night Total 2 + 6 + 48 = 56 points

Coolest Dream Effect: I was trying to scan for WiFi interference and noticed my phone was upside down, I turned it over and it was broken but had cool shatter edge lighting effects.  I flipped it over and pressed it together and when over again it had seamlessly healed itself I flipped it a few more times to be sure it was fine, and now it had a gaping hole like someone had bitten into the middle of it or maybe a bullet had ricocheted off of it.
best dream food: melted cheese this was much better than the shredded cheese I also ate
Dumbest Moment: lots of hot chicks in the board room are asking questions about when we joined the group, but I was ignoring them and eating the cheese
Stupidest Lucid Miss: after being on a large bus that ended up floating sideways in flood water that was like also halfway up in the bus, I ended up in a taller but smaller bus, and I was sitting behind the main door on the passenger side talking to the driver but I had a second steering wheel and signals and pedals and such, finally in total stupidity this bus driver had to leave and we all go on a tandem bike trailer that had a bus driver riding it towing us the trailer had handle hold T bars for every other rider and extra step peddles in between for people to stand and hold on to the other people’s shoulders.  We seemed to be riding along a trail that would have been at home in the Peruvian Mountains, and the bike was sort of arcade style angling from side to side and I thought "This is just stupid"
Scariest Moment: I wasn't scared by there was an attack of some kind on the train and other people were running in both directions up and down the aisle, while others fled the train, I recognized one DC who ran one way then back the other

Here are the Hypnograms:

I recorded the first one when I went to sleep, after waking from double lucid I tried to sleep several more times (but never got to sleep and so got all red graphs) when I finally fell asleep I had forgotten to turn on the thing again.  I did have good recall of the dream but didn't write it down as I had taken the journal to another room and not brought it back.  I then recorded the second one and they the evening nap a bit ago

In the first one I don't think I was actually asleep until the second mark, I do remember waking twice and not recalling anything once definitely at 11:30, also notice that my double lucid wasn't picked up (sometimes the S+ claims your asleep if you just lie still, other times you remember a dream but it just shows Light or Light/Deep sleep, even so it seems an awesome device, they seem to have become cheap, but I don't know if anyone actually has them in stock).
Day01Sleep1.jpg
The second hypnogram appears to be good (of course the earlier dream wasn't recorded because it hadn't been on)
Day01Sleep2.png
In the Third hypnogram I think I didn't really fall asleep until at least 6:00 maybe even 6:30+ It didn't seem like I was asleep much anyway and I was worrying I would run out of time several times I called out "Hey Google how long until alarm" which was set for 8:00
Day01Sleep3.png

----------


## LeaoLouro

Night 2:
Two dream fragments: 1 point

Not having much success honestly...

----------


## Nfri

Cool that comp is still going!  =)
Missed the reg,  but gonna counting my points just for fun, good luck with your lucid progress to all in the cmp

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm... I never know what to count as lucid or not.  I'll just do the obvious two. 

Dreams = 4 points 
2 Dild = 15 points
1 WILD = 10 points
Total = 29 points

First dream I won a game of fortnite. Realized it was a dream after that, RC, and started building.  Much easier without the controller. I build up really high and then changed the whole thing to brick and then to stone. Then i opened up to some and jumped down onto a bounce pad and did a bunch of flips. I stopped in the air and chilled out. After a couple minutes of checking out the map from above, I either woke up or lost lucidity here. I did keep switching it back and forth from first to third person for fun. 
So... Scoring
RC = 1 point
Adv summoning = 10 points (maybe 15, video game isnt on the list, but it looks like it should be) 
Adv object DC changing = 10 points
Invincible (no fall damage iwl that would hurt) = 5 points
Unspecified dream control (changing first person to third and vice versa) = 5 points
Total = 31 points (maybe 36)

Dream 2
I am in a shed. My hands are completely mutilated from a house falling on it. But the surgery has made it almost better. Someone is asking about it. I ignore them and RC because nothing is making sense. I change my hands to being normal and then decide to go back the other way, but further, and my hands just start hurting like crazy and look like nasty meat with bones mixed in. I snap it back to normal. Same thing. Either woke up or lost lucidity. Still super tired. Haha. 
RC = 1 points
DC = 2 points 
Again. Difficult to score this next part. I reversed time on my hands to make them worse and then when they were terrible, I just changed them back with normal changing. So either "non advanced object DC changing and time control" or just one or the other. 
So = 5 points (or 15 points) 
Total = 8 points (or 18 points)

Dream 3
The dream is starting i think of dream control and try the flame and the void I start a fire, But then I realized that for my purposes, I needed to be more in the dream. I decide to teleport to Aincrad, but then I am somewhere else. I feel non substantial, so I float through the house. I seem to be in the same place as last dream. I float out of the house and through a wall. I look around and the whole dream is grey and fades. 
Element control = 10 points (+5 first 3 step tasks)
Teleport = 10 points
Fly = 5 points
Fully phase through a solid object = 10 points
Total = 40 points

total = 29 + 31 + 8 + 40 = 108 points (maybe +15 lmk)
Comp total = 108 + 6 = 114 (or maybe 129)

----------


## RelicWraith

More sleep, but less recall and opportunities for LDs.

Spring Lucid Dream Competition - Day 2

Fragments: 1/2 point
WBTB: 2 points

LD1*
First WILD: 10 points
Chain LD: 2 point
Reality Check / Stabilization (Spinning): 1 point
Advanced Flight (Fast Flight; Space Flight): 10 points

Sub-Total: 25 1/2
Competition Total: 95 1/2

*Not too clear whether to score myself for teleporting, as I didn't end up going where (or rather, to whom) I intended

EDIT: Forgot about stabilization

----------


## Clidu

Only a small dream fragment today as I only slept 3 hours so I haveto wait tonight for my big sleep.I remember bieng on holiday and bieng trapped under water but I made myself mess stressed by trying to breath which worked but then I woke =/

----------


## Nebulus

Dream frag x 2 = 1 point, woop woop!

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/neb...-events-83843/

----------


## KingCobra

Night 2
2 Fragments - 1 point
DILD - 10 points
Fly - 5 points

Night Total: 16 points
Comp Total: 17 points

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Didn't get a chance to post for the first night so:
Had the shortest lucid in the history of lucids: 10 points
RC: 1 point
2 non-lucid fragments: 1 point
Dream Journal Entry: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/one...ght-one-83846/
Total: 12 points

Night 2:
1 full non-lucid dream: 1 point
2 non-lucid fragments: 1 point
Total: 2 points

Total for both nights: 14 points for Team Stormy!!!

----------


## Xanous

*Three step task:
 Telekinesis - 5 points
 Eat/drink something - 5 points
 Full Transformation - 10 points

Personal goals:
- New
Visit an ancient Egyptian pyramid

- Old
Set hand on fire*

Also not much luck for lucidity yet...
*Night 1*

1 non lucid dream= *1 point*

*Night 2*

WBTB = *2 points*
4 non lucid dreams = *4 points*
1 non lucid dream fragment = *0.5 point*
*
Total = 7.5 points*

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 2

DJ Entry - 100 Years Prior, Skyscrapers, Coastal Flooding

DILD - *10 pts*
RC - *1 pt*
1 NLD - *1 pt*

Subtotal: *12 pts*
Total: *30 pts*

----------


## NyxCC

Close call but not quite there

Day 1 
4 frags 1 dr = 3 points

Day 2 
2 frags 2 dr = 3 points 

Total: 6 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 2 17th 8pm - 18th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:50a Smart Controls
_2:20a Video Albums / Turtles and Bats / Stars
_2:40a Women & Girls / Injured Bird / Cold Vs Warm / Colors in the Dark / Woman Shaking her  Fanny
_4:00a Upgrade Old Item / Security By-Pass / Wrong Bathroom Slide
_5:15a Museum Sized House / Trespasser / Cheerleaders / Older Sister / 
_6:20a Chess Moves / Goths / Credit Issue / Shirt / Gas Station / Spiral Stair
_8:40a Work / Estate Tax Talk / DC Transforms to Rabbit / Run Home
10:45a Return Home / Seeking Snack / Asian Store / Neighbor House / Ducks, Chickens, Pig
11:35a Car / Curb / Killed Homeless Guy who Attacked Me

Night Total 2 + 9 = 11
Compeition Total = 67 points

Dumbest Moment: There were Turtles with Bats flapping on their backs, they started out as real objects but seemed to become more like a TV clip
Scariest Moment: the Homeless guy had drawn a thin long metal saw blade, I grabbed it and was able to keep it from cutting my hands, I put it on his neck and tried to slice it open but it wouldn't cut, then it got wrapped lower around him and the blade managed to slip between some ribs and cut deep into his chest (When will DC learn not to mess with me)  :smiley: 
Stupidest Lucid Miss: A DC coworker turns into a rabbit and takes off running, I decided to mimic his foot movements and accelerate to almost jack rabbit speed and nearly catch up.
Best Dream Food: I saw a duck and tossed some bread to the ground, there were more ducks there and it must have been good because a pig showed up and then many chickens swarmed in landing on the pig and ground
Best Dream Moment: nothing like a bit of twerking even if at the very end of a lame dream

The first Hypnogram seems to miss the 2:20 dream, but I fell right back asleep and it picked up the next one, It seemed to miss the one just after 5:00 and I’m not sure I really fell back to the light sleep it shows between the wake periods.
Day02Sleep1.jpg
In the other Hypnograms, I don't think I really was in light sleep around 7:30, and it seems to miss the REM just before waking to record the 8:40 dream, The last Hypnogram seems also to miss the Rem at 10:45 (even tho the dream was quite extensive), and I don't remember waking between two dreams in the last bit before the last and most violent dream
Day02Sleep2and3.png

----------


## HulkHogan

*Team Stormy*
Day 2.

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hul...-dreams-83857/
Non lucid dream fragments: *1.5 points (3 dream fragments)*
Non lucid dreams: *2 points*

*3.5 points total*

----------


## oneironautics

TEAM STORMY


Night 1
NLD =1/2
Night 2
NLD =2 1/2
Night 3
NLD =3

*TOTAL* = 6

----------


## Saizaphod

> *Not too clear whether to score myself for teleporting, as I didn't end up going where (or rather, to whom) I intended _a: ending up in a new location via spinning is teleportation whether or not it is the intended location. +10 points_
> 
> Sub-Total: 25 1/2 35 1/2
> Competition Total: 95 1/2 105 1/2







> Adv summoning = 10 points (maybe 15, video game isnt on the list, but it looks like it should be) _a: good point i agree, 15 points_
> 
> I change my hands to being normal and then decide to go back the other way, but further, and my hands just start hurting like crazy and look like nasty meat with bones mixed in. I snap it back to normal.  
> I reversed time on my hands to make them worse and then when they were terrible, I just changed them back with normal changing. So either "non advanced object DC changing and time control" or just one or the other. 
> So = 5 15 points
> Total =  8 18 points
> _
> i laughed out loud for how weird this is  but it sounds like you did perform both dream control categories, so i say you get the 15._ 
> 
> ...



still quiet on my part

*night 2* 
*2 dreams:* 2 poits
*wbtb:* 2 points

*night 3*
*1 dream:* 1 point

*comp total:*  9 points

----------


## Saizaphod

Made little team-banners if someone is interested  :smiley: 




How to use: _Control Panel_ -> _My Settings_ -> _Edit signature_ -> Copy your team's link from below to the textbar and press _Save Signature_.



```
Team Sunny
[IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/2lxwe1z.png[/IMG]

Team Stormy
[IMG]http://i67.tinypic.com/2rypncn.png[/IMG]
```

----------


## 13WAR08T

Night 3
4 Dreams = 4 Points

----------


## dolphin

Night 2-
0 points

Night 3-
5 NLDs-5 points

----------


## Venryx

Sorry, a bit late!

Three-step tasks:
1. Fly
2. Basic summoning
3. Element manipulation

Personal goals:
- Fire a stream of fire, ice, or water that actually acts in the scene substantially. (so can be used as a weapon, to move objects, catch fire, etc)
- Visit the world in the book I'm writing. (hopefully they'll also give ideas on additional book content!)
- Read a book describing the history of a place.
- Talk with an entity supposedly "watching over" the earth or some other place. Ask them about why they're here observing. (I want to see what my mind cooks up  :smiley:  )

----------


## Venryx

Night 1: (16th-17th)
Night total: 0

Night 2: (17th-18th)
Night total: 0

Night 3: (18th-19th)
2 fragments = 1

*Spoiler* for _Fragment 1_: 



I turn over in bed, and look out the window: a field of grass, with dew glimmering in the sunlight, a barn in the distance, and several birds flying over a river. So fresh, so peaceful, so beautiful. In fact... perhaps this is a lucid dream? I'll check in a minute, once I'm done enjoying the moment.

I wake up about a minute later, content with having just enjoyed the time. (I had actually had a dream segment before the wakeup scene which explained how we got there to the hotel, which is why just checking my memory wasn't enough.)



*Spoiler* for _Fragment 2_: 



We're talking about possibly visiting Japan, and my mom brings up saying that they actually have a bullet train now from Seattle to Japan! And that it only takes 5 hours to get there. I think about it, and whether it's worth going and/or whether my younger brother should come as well.



Night total: 1

Comp total: 1

----------


## Venryx

Night 3 extended: (19th)
DILD: 10
WBTB: 2 (I went back to bed ~1 hour after getting up)
Reality check: 1
Interact with DC: 2


*Spoiler* for _Dream 1_: 




I'm in our kitchen downstairs talking with someone when I realize I'm dreaming. I can see the room around me, but my vision is fuzzy and my sense of touch is not totally grounded. My dreams often fade very quickly, so I look around to find a way to stabilize. I decide to do this by grabbing onto the hands of the DC I was talking with. I start moving into the dining room (hoping the movement will help), and ask the DC to try to do something to keep the dream stable. The DC says something in response, but I wasn't focusing and do not remember it now.

Some other stuff happens (removed section), and then I wake up shortly after.




Extension total: 15

Comp total: 16

----------


## RelicWraith

Thanks for the assessment, Saizophod! I don't teleport too frequently, since they tend to be random, but I guess now I'll have a good excuse to try them out more often.

Anyway, not much today.

Fragments: 1.5 points
WBTB: 2 points

Competition Total: 108

EDIT: Oh, and thanks for the nifty banner, too!

EDIT2: Forgot about posting up another personal goal:

*Personal Goal*
-Materialize a dream anchor

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 3

DJ Entry - Lizalfos, Base, Stealth

2 NLDs - *2 pts*
WBTB - *2 pts*

Subtotal - *4 pts*

Total - *34 pts*

----------


## KingCobra

Night 3
1 Dream - 1 point

Night Total: 1 point
Comp Total: 18 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 3 18th 8pm - 19th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams
11:45p Survivors Compound / Foraging for Med Supplies / Passwords / Resisting
_1:15a Train Stations / 60s & 70s / Mess / Chemical Formula
_2:40a Derailed Train / Five Streets / Strange Game / Frog & Friend / Don't Feed the Creatures
_4:10 Interrogated with Others / Castle with Large Yard
_4:40 Strange Animals / Zebras / Longhorns / Guy in Shark Costume / Brother & his Wife / Carrying Mattress

Night Total 2 + 5 = 7 points
Competition Total 74 points 

Dumbest Moment: The guy in the plastic half shark half zebra like costume, wtf?
Scariest Moment: In the strange game it became real and the water creatures were chasing the Frog like thing and I.  When they would eat something they would move faster, I woke as they were chasing us down as we tried to climb into trees at the swampy edge.
Stupidest Lucid Miss: The strange animals looked like they were bottom half elephants but more anthropomorphized upper bodies, and why-tf was there a herd of Zebras and Longhorns standing around.
Best Dream Moment: A train was coming at the one I was standing next to So I pushed it over and derailed it but I had to roll it past the next set of tracks to as another train was coming (suppose this was a pretty stupid miss too)
Best Themed Dream: Most everything in the third dream was late 60's early 70's themed

Looks like only the 4:10 dream was missed in the Hypnogram, then I fell back to sleep (I thought I wouldn't have time since I get up at 5:00, but managed one more dream I suspect most of the time after 4:00 was actually dream split up only by waking
Day03Sleep1.jpg

Thanks Saizaphod, the control panel was the clue to restoring my avatar image  :smiley: 


*
Questions to Venryx:*
Have you been using your S+  ?
Have you figured out a way to use it to alert you when you are dreaming  ?
I have S+ / google home mini(s) X 4 / Philips Hue color bulbs X 42
also I have considered buying a Lifx Strip.  I only have one mini the S+ and one color bulb in the room I sleep in
but if it was possbile I could get a strip and make it flash like mad or play crap on phone or tablet or mini, or move in a pile of Hue Color bulbs and rainbow stream them or some such

----------


## Nebulus

2 non-lucid dreams plus 1 frag =2.5pts?

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/neb...e-music-83875/

----------


## oneironautics

night 4 monday 
NLD 3

DJ comments 1

COMP TOTAL 9

----------


## HulkHogan

Team Stormy intermediate.

I didnt write any dreams last night, but I did have another non rem sleep lucid dream or what I assumed was non rem sleep this morning, but I was aware that I was dreaming.

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hul...ch-20th-83877/

Dild: *10 points*
Flying multiple times and in the sky: *5 points*
Spawn object (rainbows): *5 points*

*20 points total*

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

----------


## Saizaphod

*night 4*
nothing  :Eek: 

i wonder if hukif or the others who haven't posted their entries yet have gotten themselves stuck in a lucid dream or something  :Confused:

----------


## Hukif

GAH! Sorry been super busy days guys and have not had enough time to journal everything, but working on it right now. So should be finished either tonight or tomorrow morning.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 4

DJ Entry - Rain

1 NLD - *1 pt*


Total - *35 pts*

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

No lucids the past few nights, but I'm hopeful.
Night 3: 2 full dreams and 2 fragments
3 points
Night 4: 2 full dreams
2 points

Total: 5 more points for Team Stormy

----------


## NickSeagull

Only 1 fragment this time :C

----------


## Seabatt

2 full dreams and a fragment. I'm getting closer to achieving lucidity, so here's hoping.

TOTAL: 5.5 points.

----------


## Sensei

Night 3 and night 4 = 0 points. Got close to no sleep. 

Night 5
Wbtb = 2 points
7 dreams
1 wild = 10 points

I am laying in bed.  Then I am laying on the couch. I think that this is normal, but then my legs start floating. I try to ignore it, but I realize my entire body is off the couch except my hand. I RC and then I see through my eyes. I let go of the couch and look around. I am in my living room, I banish everything in the living room at once to make room for flying. I then change it so gravity is pulling to the ceiling and I land there. I meditate and try to bring up my mind more. Stability rises, dream goals surface but my DC wife is trying to talk to me, so I then teleport to a river and touch the water. I fly over and through it for fun. Dont remember what happened next. I slept a ton last night to fix the last few days of non sleep. 

RC = 1 point
Unspecified control (see through eyes) = 5 points
Fly = 5 points
Adv banishing = 10 points
Change gravity = 5 points
Teleport = 10 points

Old personal goal  (meditate) = 10 points
Three step task part 2 and 3 = 25 points

Total = 90 points
Comp total = 129 + 90 = 219 points

----------


## RelicWraith

"It was inevitable."

Sprig Lucid Competition 2018 - Day 4

Fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

Competition Total: 111

----------


## cooleymd

Day 4 19th 8pm - 20th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:50a Rampaging Mongrels / Young Hot & Immoral Girl / Powdered Cheese Bread / More Girls / Confusion
_2:05a High Speed Wind / Trying to use Bathroom / Prepare for Test / Reflections on Youth and Possessions / Walking Down Street / Predicting Political Victory

+10 First DILD 3:50a (Lucid)
+1 Jump Test
+5 Fly
+0 NO Mass Telekenesis (fail)
+0 NO Super-Speed (fail)
+5 Partial Transformation
+5 Super-Strength


*Spoiler* for _Lucid_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was waiting for a bus when it pulled up I and many others got on.  The bus was strange with most of the seats facing the back, finally I came to a seat facing sideways and sat down.  Some DC(s) walked past me and at the back sat in chairs that were set on three sides like a lounge section.  Somehow as I sat here my attention drifted and the dream changed I was watching a movie among others in chairs, I realized it was like a movie at church.  I saw the Sr Pastor.  I also saw my brother, they seemed to be alternately holding out hands to shake but never at the same time.  Someone got up from a recliner and several others left.  I moved and sat in the recliner.  I pulled the lever and it folded right up over me so I was sandwiched inside.  It was comfortable so I watched the scene and the movie.  Then I felt something crawling on me, it was like a spider but it was made of white gooey material like slime mold.  I crushed it.  Then I could see a much larger mass of white stuff, I tried to unfold the chair.  The mass was breaking into many creatures and  tentacles, I began crushing them into ever smaller pieces as my brother watched.  Suddenly I must have false awakened, I began to reflect on the Dream I thought had ended.  Then I think I once again started to false journal like the middle of previous lucid.  I got up and the house was a wreck, I tried to go to the bathroom but it was a disaster too.  Then a dead relative walked down the hall  I knew it was a dream [+10 First DILD] I watched as the relative backed away and a tall strange looking version of my brother walked from the opposite end of the hall to come somewhat hostilely at my dead relative.  I came into the hall and saw them go away from the door around the corner.  I performed a jump test [+1 RC] and then began to fly [+5 Fly] I flew out the front door.  I think back on the other lucid and remember I need to do the real the third task (Mass Telekenesis) I begin to walk on the dark road, but it isn't laid out right and around the corner I see a compact car I attempt to wave my hands forcefully and toss it with my mind, but it doesn't move [+0 FAIL].  I try again then swear a bit, the driver hears me and complains.  I decide I should try for super speed so I try to run fast, but I'm not going very fast.  So I begin to make rapid short steps imagining that my legs are fully extending but still I'm not moving fast [+0 FAIL].  I think back to a lucid trick, and my last lucid where I wanted to get tall, so I set one of my feet sideways on the ground and then walk sideways away from it stretching it out several feet (maybe 5 extra feet or so) [+5 Partial Transformation].  I step up onto my one long leg and begin to swing my other leg back and forth towards the ground.  The long leg begins to shorten a bit, but the short one lengthens until it touches the ground.  I now come around another corner.  My legs are quite long so I attempt to run but still I wouldn't call it super speed, my legs were working like pendulums and I was more or less stilt walking.  I could see a group of 4 steel poles I walked up to them and thought I'll use super-strength, I try to tear one of the middle poles off, but its seems a bit rusted thru and tears off easily, even so It would have been super heavy as it was nearly as tall as a flag pole [+5 Super Strength].  Next I toss it aside and decide that I should try to fully phase again.  I see a corner of solid walls but look away hoping for a giant glass window instead, I destabilize.  I wake.

Estimated Total Lucid Time 2 - 3 min 



Night Total 2 + 2 + 26 = 30 points
Competition Total 104 points (Tripple digit Territory)  :smiley: 

Best Dream Effect: the super High Wind picked me up and slammed me into a wooden wall, it was pretty cool being dragged and tossed across the dreamscape.
Scariest Moment: there were rampaging monster like people who seemed like half giants, with distorted features.  They were armed with all sorts of stuff, I wasn't really scared but I was zigging a path and keeping my distance
Best Moment: That chick was super-hot, and many around her were singing a song about her immoral nature, she looked young and innocent, they were signing some sort of lyric about how she was just a week outta school, but...
Best Dream Food: I suppose it has to be the powdered cheese bread, it was a cheddar flavor

In the Hypnogram I clearly miss the first good REM and wake from the lamer second one at just before 1 AM, The S+ seems to miss the next Rem just around 2 AM, and then I don't think I really went back to sleep till the end of what shows as a seperate (red) disruption.  The final Lucid containing REM looks nice a wide from just before 3:30 onwards  :smiley: 

Day04Sleep1.jpg

I suppose I still have time for a nap, but I'll wait until just before 8:00 and then head to sleep
I have posted off next week on Tue and Thurs, so that means I still have Sat Sun Tue Thurs Sat Sun as good days ahead.  Hopefully I can pull off some unlikely normal weekday lucids like this last one  :smiley: 

My next Lucid will be my official 200th  :smiley:  (including 5 ones I count from when I was young) then I'll set my count back after the next one to 196th Intentional Lucid, and then If I break 200 again  :smiley:  I'll further set it back to 196th Since Join (Dream Views) and try for the Bicentenial a third time (not that I have any real chance of doing that during the competiton!  I like to use this +5 +10 differential to encourage myself to break thru some nice benchmark sized numbers  :smiley:

----------


## KingCobra

Night 4
0
Had a dream but forgot it so I'd say 0 points for the night

----------


## Venryx

> *
> Questions to Venryx:*
> Have you been using your S+  ?
> Have you figured out a way to use it to alert you when you are dreaming  ?
> I have S+ / google home mini(s) X 4 / Philips Hue color bulbs X 42
> also I have considered buying a Lifx Strip.  I only have one mini the S+ and one color bulb in the room I sleep in
> but if it was possbile I could get a strip and make it flash like mad or play crap on phone or tablet or mini, or move in a pile of Hue Color bulbs and rainbow stream them or some such



I still have my S+ set up, but have not been using it recently.

Yes, I did manage to hook up my Android app to the S+ device and read the sleep data in realtime. I used this for a few weeks, and had some pretty good success with it. It was accurate enough to be helpful (ie. better than timers and such), but not enough to rely on you always being asleep (to do loud alarms or the like), so I had a system set up with a button where I'd press the button if it started an alarm and I was still awake. I think I recorded my results in a thread at the time as well -- okay yeah, here: https://www.dreamviews.com/induction...y-testing.html

I eventually started trying other things because I didn't like putting my headphone sleep mask on each night. I know, that sounds super lazy. Well, it's also partly because it makes my tinnitus worse/more distracting while falling asleep. It wasn't bad enough that I had to stop, but I wanted to see if I could find a different way that didn't exacerbate the issue (also, laziness, and forgetfulness).

If you want to try the app, you can download it here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ucidlink&hl=en

Note that the version there is kind of outdated. It doesn't have the more advanced sequencing and button-triggered-canceling that I added over the time testing. However, it should be enough to at least confirm the S+ connection works, and try some basic alarms/sound triggers. And yeah, it's definitely doable to hook it up to other actions like playing music on your phone or something -- or interfacing with bluetooth-compatible devices. I just haven't put in the time to code those "external triggers" so far.

----------


## Seabatt

3 full dreams from today's "nap". So another 3 points for me then.

TOTAL: 8.5 points

----------


## Saizaphod

*night 5*
*1 dream*: 1 point
*2 frag:* 1 point
*wbtb:* 2 poit
*total:* 4 points

*comp total:* 4 + 9 = 13 points

----------


## LeaoLouro

2 non-lucids and 2 fragments: 3 points
Total of 4 points

----------


## cooleymd

@Venryx:
cool I'll try to check it out some time

I was thinking I would use lights to try to indicate I was dreaming
(might as well do something with all my lights since they cost well over $1500) he he  :smiley: 

My sleep room is actually blacked out, and I only have one Philips Hue light in there, but I could try tapeing a Lifx 2M strip to the ceiling and set it to make some kind of colored light tornado  :smiley: 
also I fall asleep to the "Ok Google Play White Noise Babbling Brook" but I could have it switch to "Take Flight by Lindsey Stirling or something when in a dream"
I still want to get one of those AERA, if only they would release more scents, I want there scent called 'Hunger' that they only sell to casino buffetts  :Sad:  and I think they should whip up one called 'It smells like a Whore-House in Here' but apparently they like to focust on Woodsy, Flowers, and Citrus, What king of crap dreams would those produce  :smiley:

----------


## 13WAR08T

Night 4 - 3 Dreams = 3 Points
Night 5 - 3 Dreams = 3 Points

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points


*Spoiler* for _DEILD_: 



After waking up, I tried to return to a dream. My body felt heavy and I started experiencing hypnogogia. During the hypnogigia, a dog said "the password is doggy doggy." I finally ended up in a room and out of curiosity, I said "doggy doggy" A dog came up barking and I woke up. 



WILD-10 points

night total-12 points
competition total-76 points

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

2 full non lucids last night: 2 points
Competition Total: 21

----------


## NyxCC

Nice lead so far, team Sunny!  :Shades wink: 

(though I am slightly concerned Hukif may be brewing a 5000 points lucid)

Not much to add for the last couple of days. Dreams have been vivid and interesting, but not lucid. 

Day 3 - 2 dreams = 2 points
Day 4 - 2 frags, 2 dreams = 3 points
Day 5 - 2 dreams = 2 points 

Total: 13 

Need to take notes during natural wakes and hopefully finally do a proper wbtb!

----------


## HulkHogan

I had multiple dreams, but Ive been lazy about writing them down. I have to force myself to write down a dream. Reeeeeee. When I wake up, instead of writing down a dream, I fall asleep. I need to make changes and write all dreams I remember.

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hul...m-short-83909/

Non lucid dream: *1 point*


Competition total: *54.5 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Ugh, I could hardly sleep this night...

Spring Lucid Competition 2018 - Day 4

DILD: 10 points

Competition Total: 121

----------


## cooleymd

Day 5 20th 8pm - 21st 8pm

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid Dreams
9:35p Visting Relatives / Short on Time
1:50a Eating Ham / Partial Paralysis
3:40a New Giant Tablet Smashed

Night Total 2 + 3 = 5 points
Competition Total 109 points

Best dream effect disasembling Giant Tablet it was like a 20in tablet with many layers of all sorts of stuff, paper, glass, dioeds, LEDs etc
Best Dream Food: Ham
Stupidest Lucid Miss(es): 2 of the 3 dreams had Dead Relatives in them still no trigger

Well in this Hypnogram you can see I got to sleep on time, and had the first dream and woke, but then supposedly I woke after the next two cycles too (almost right after and right after respectively) but I don't so much as remember rolling over in bed.  Then the last two REMs each with a little pre REM rolling around seem quite clear.  In any case this Is what a good night should look like, if Only I woke and recalled and journaled all 5 REM and not just the First and then the Last two.

Day05Sleep1.png

----------


## Seabatt

Two more non-LDs. I'm getting closer to cracking the code now. Maybe just one or two more nights? IDK.

Chock two more points to Team Stormy.

TOTAL: 10.5 points.

----------


## Saizaphod

been having some real vivid and semilucid dream moments but no lucidity so far

*night 6*
*5 dreams:* 5 points
*wbtb:* 2 points

*comp total:* 7 + 13 = 20 points

----------


## KarlaB18

Was swamped with assessments for accounting and so did nothing but study for 2 days. So no results what-so-ever for night 2 and 3. But the tests are over and so I can now pursue getting the dreams back up to scratch:

Night 4:
Net Total Points = 1.0
Gross Total Points = 5.5

Night 5:
Net Total Points: 0.5
Gross Total Points = 6.0

----------


## Sensei

Slept like 4 hours again. Children are killing me slowly. Both are asleep now tho, so I should be able to actually sleep tonight.

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

----------


## 13WAR08T

Night 6
3 Dreams + WBTB = 5 points

----------


## Nebulus

3 consecutive dreams = 3 points
despite same theme, I didn't get lucid

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 5: Bust

Day 6:

DJ Entry - Hallway

2 DILDs - *15 pts*
Stabilization - *1 pt*
1 NLD - *1 pt*

Subtotal - *17 pts*
Total - *52 pts*

----------


## RelicWraith

Spring Lucid Dream Competition - Day 6

Non-LD: 1 point
Fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

LD1
First DILD: 10 points
Advanced Flight (Flight to Continent/Stratosphere): 10 points
Teleport (Warp Back to Land/Different World): 10 points
Stabilization (Concentration): 1 point
Advanced Telekinesis (Telekinesis on Heavy Object): 10 points
Elemental Manipulation (Tornado): 10 points
Invulnerability (Survived Tornado): 5 points

Sub-Total: 60
Competition Total: 181

----------


## cooleymd

Day 6 21st 8pm - 22nd 8pm

+2 WBTB

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams
2:00a Coworker Cloths / Work Training
3:40a Police / Capture / Medical Issues

Night Total 2 + 2 = 4 Points (LAME)
Competition Total = 113 (One hundred and THIRTEEN points lets hope its not as unlucky as it sounds)

Well last night sucked I went to sleep after 9:30
my S+ failed to initialize so Hypnogram (FAIL)
I didn't wake up until pretty late into the morning
and only had time for one other dream, before just giving up

Stand Out Non-Lucid Moments: (FAIL)

Oh well at least I managed to grab 4 more Hue Color Bulbs and 2 Free bundeled Gogogle Home Mini
(now sound and colored light can be all over my house, now if Only I can use the S+ to time it to when I am dreaming)  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:

----------


## HulkHogan

I need to figure out how to make my lucid dreams more vivid and long, but I don't have much control in a lot of them. Some of my lucid dreams are long and awesome, but a lot of mine are short or not so vivid.

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hul...-garden-83929/

DILD - *10 points*
Flying *5 points*

Total: *15*

Competition total: *69.5*

----------


## oneironautics

night 5,6,7 tuesday wednesday, thursday

NLD 3 

TOTAL COMP 12

sorry team kids are not cooperating with sleeping schedules

----------


## Venryx

Night 4: (19th-20th)
Night total: 0

Night 5: (20th-21th)
Night total: 0

Night 6: (21th-22th)
Night total: 0

Night 7: (22th-23th)


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




In my room, trying to get various flashlights working. They all are dim. I walk out with my sister and start walking downstairs, turning lights on as we go, except none of them are even close to normal brightness! I realize this is common in dreams, and do a nose-plug test. It mostly blocks it, but it lets just enough air through that I know I'm dreaming anyway (awesome!). I then say "This is a lucid dream!", and run downstairs and out the door.

And as usual, the world outside is beautiful. I joyfully jump into the sky and begin my normal float-fly movement, where I like suspend myself in the air and my momentum just keeps me moving forward, with me then able to control my moment through velocity shift. I fly really fast for a bit, but then realize I don't want my dream to destabilize. So I slow down, and then actually land, so I can get tactile stimulation -- I grab my hands into the dirt and start walking like a ground-grabbing ape ^_^.

I look around and find it so cool (like normal). I see mountains to the north/forward, a forest to the west/left, and train tracks (multiple) which head to the east. I follow the train tracks, and come across a jungle-like encampment, with houses and some people walking around. Someone seems to recognize me to the right, and says hello. I enter a house to the left, where a group of people are talking politics. There are some candidates, with an extreme one on each side and someone "in the middle". I argue that we should support the one in the middle, because they're more likely to lead to congress actually making compromises, which I see as good. They responded that, "But then they'd never get anything done."

There were some other stuff talked about which I forget now, but I found it cool just being back and talking with my sub again. Something made me then think, "Okay, I'm happy and done.", so then I do a move to wake up. I then talk to this device on the wall that felt like it was connected to the LD community "watching" here, saying some comment about the dream. Then I realize that makes no sense, and I'm still dreaming in that room, so I do a more intense wakeup-thought, and then wake up for real.




DILD: 10
Reality check: 1
Fly: 5
3-step #1: 5
DC interaction: 2
Night total: 23

Comp total: 39

----------


## Saizaphod

> Gross Total Points = 6.0



You're at 16 for the first lucid you had  :smiley:  ( unless you think it wasnt lucid ).




> 2 DILDs - *15 pts*



Was there a waking inbetween the lucids? Otherwise i suppose its 1 lucid, same dream just non-lucid for a while?




> I enter a house to the left, where a group of people are talking politics. There are some candidates, with an extreme one on each side and someone "in the middle". I argue that we should support the one in the middle, because they're more likely to lead to congress actually making compromises, which I see as good. They responded that, "But then they'd never get anything done."



This sounds like dc interaction. +2 points.

Finally. Bring it on team Stormy, bring it on!



*Night 7* _The jump_  :Boxing: 
*wbtb(success):* 2 Points
*DILD*: 10 Points
*Rc*: 1 Point
*Interact with a dc:* 2 Points
*Basic -> Adv summoning:* 10 Points
*Telekinesis:* 5 Points
*Teleportation:* 10 Points
*1st-Task:* 5 Points
*2nd-Task:* 10 Points
*3rd-Task:* 15 Points
*Invulnerability:* 5 Points
*Unspecified dream control* _( climbing the obstacles while barely making contact with the surface, almost levitating upwards)_: 5 Points
*(Old) Meet another me:* 10 Points

*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid
As I'm walking the road next to the local golf-course with my brother, the sky suddenly darkens, bolts of lightning spark all around the world and booming noises blast everywhere. Flaming meteor showers start falling all around us and we see one giant asteroid fall some 20 miles away with a bright light. Another smaller one but still frighteningly large hits, or more or less lands and slides, to the field to the left of us. As the impact makes a thunderous dust and dirt storm which heads our way, I start to realize I'm dreaming. I raise my hand towards the approaching greybrownish wall and it parts like the red sea. The last thing I see before the dream changes, is a silhouette of some man in the midst of the gaping hole in the chaos.

I appear in my previous home and it's clear outside again. I feel odd and soon enough I look at my hands with my right hand having 6 fingers. I become fully lucid again. I stand in the middle of the living room looking away as I try to summon a yellow door behind me for teleportation. I look back and succeed, the door is there. I then go and find my nephew who's 10 at the entrance to my brother's room. We both agree that he should come with me to an adventure. I try and summon another door to the kitchen and directly into my view appears a shaky small version of the previous yellow door. I stady it still with telekinesis so it won't fall over as the doors I summon usually does. We enter a new scenery through the door, but either the dream or my memory fades.


I'm lucid and climbing a pipe-shaped perculiar obstacle maze towards the sky with some magical people. As if we we're movie or game-characters. I'm barely making contact with the surface of the pipes while climbing and swirling upwards like a professional monkey parkourer, I'm almost levitating with no effort. We reach the top of the structure and there on a flat platform is a hole to the world beneath us and the clouds. A clear view to the ocean and beach. I know what this is, one of the only small fears I have concerning LDing, falling from a great height. I'm supposed to go first. We all start mantraing and chanting stuff like :"No stomach, no ears" etc.,meaning in dreams one has no body to sense the disturbing feeling in the gut when falling, which I dread a little. I drop. The dream goes completely gray for a split second, and then I'm falling towards the ocean with the wind blowing in my ears. And i feel nothing! I feel great and I know that from now on the fear might be gone forever. Just jump and do it. I splash into the ocean taking no harm. There's a moment after that where the scene changes and another me is standing in front of me. The dream forces us to conjoin our bodies into one in a bit of a weird manner. 

I start losing lucidity when I later enter a canyon that looks like to be on a different planet. There's weird looking colorful bird creatures that start calling for larger birds for me to ride with, their noises sound really odd. However I decide to fly one of the smaller colorful birds and we soar upwards next to one of the canyon walls, which seems to rise hundreds of meters into the sky. 



*Grand Total:* 85 + 20 = 105 Points

New tasks:
Fly
Super strength
Full transformation

----------


## dolphin

2 nlds-2 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I woke up in bed and looked at my clock. I saw there weren't any numbers, which made me lucid. I got up and put my hand behind my back to summon a dolphin. I felt a hard bite. I tried to figure out what was going on and woke up. 




DILD-10 points
basic summon-5 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total 19 points
competition total-99 points

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> You're at 16 for the first lucid you had  ( unless you think it wasnt lucid ).
> 
> Was there a waking inbetween the lucids? Otherwise i suppose its 1 lucid, same dream just non-lucid for a while?



There was no awakening that I remember. My counting conventions likely differ--whenever I entirely lose lucidity, have a false awakening, or wake up, I count that as splitting one LD into two. If this isn't fair to the competition, then I guess you could say that it was one LD, and I'll keep that in mind for future comps.

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Night 6: 2.5 points
Night 7: 2 points
Total: 4.5
Competitions Total: 25.5

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 7

DJ Entry - Houses

1 NLD - *1 pt*
1 Frag - *0.5 pts*

----------


## Sensei

Night 7 I had one dream. 
Going into night 8, I will pick a new set of 3 step tasks
Adv flying
Mass tk
Full transformation

----------


## Hukif

Still not done yet, but better start posting the points.

Night 1 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...tronger-83886/

Dream 1 -
1st DILD of the night - 10
RC - 1
Interact - 2

Dream 2 -
2nd DILD - 5
RC - 1
Fly - 5

Dream 3 -
3rd DILD - 5
RC - 1
Hypno use - 5
Phase through solid object - 10

Day 1 total : 45

Day 2 https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...ahahaha-83902/

Dream 1 - 
First DILD - 10
RC - 1
Phasing - 10
Interact - 2

Dream 2 -
Second DILD -5
RC - 1
Fly - 5

Dream 3 - 
Third DILD - 5
RC - 1

Dream 4 - 
4th DILD - 5
RC - 1
Elemental - 10

Dream 5 - 
5th DILD - 5
RC - 1

Dream 6 -
6th DILD - 5
RC - 1
Fly - 5
Elemental - 10
Phase - 5
Time - 10

Three step task * Elemental 5 * Time control 10

Total day 2 : 103
Total total : 148

Day 3 - https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...h-sleep-83904/

Dream 1 -
First DILD 10
RC - 1
Interact 2

Dream 2 - 
Second DILD 5
RC 1
Fly 5

Day 3 total: 24
Total total: 172

Day 4 https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...er-than-83934/

Dream 1 - 
1st DILD 10
RC - 1
Interact - 2

Dream 2 -
2nd DILD - 5
RC - 1
Elemental - 10
Gravity - 5

Dream 3 -
3rd DILD - 5
RC - 1

Dream 4 - 
4th DILD - 5
RC - 1
Phasing - 5
Elemental - 10
Gravity - 5
Mass TK - 10

Three step task mass TK *15

Total day 4: 91
Total total: 263

Day 5 https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huk...ate-you-83935/


Dream 1
1st DILD - 10
RC - 1

Dream 2
1nd DILD -5
RC -1
Summoning I guess? -5

Dream 3
3rd DILD -5
RC - 1

Dream4
4th DILD -5
RC-1
Object changing - 5
Partial transformation - 5

Total day 5: 44
Total total: 307

Will try to finish the rest by tomorrow team, sorry >.<

----------


## KarlaB18

> You're at 16 for the first lucid you had  ( unless you think it wasn't)



Points Adjustment! Night 1 was lucid in the middle, so +10 = 16. Night 7 points will be calculated and my journal Sub-Totals will be fixed later today.

----------


## Venryx

@Project scorekeepers: My score is not currently entered properly in the scoresheet. It is missing my first lucid dream from my post here: https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...ml#post2225508

----------


## HulkHogan

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hul...eo-game-83939/

1 dream: *1 point*

Competition total: *70.5*

----------


## cooleymd

*NOTE that usually at the halfway point in the competition people are allowed to set three more steps (even if they haven't managed all three, for a second 8 days of the competition)
Hopefully one of the sponsers can clarify if this is the case* 

since for those in japan / australia etc day 9 begins soon  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, don't have much today.

Dream Competition Day 7

Fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

Sub-Total: 3
Competition Total: 184

And, just in case:

*Week 2 Three Steps Tasks*
1. Teleport
2. Advanced Summoning
3. Mass Telekinesis

----------


## dolphin

> *NOTE that usually at the halfway point in the competition people are allowed to set three more steps (even if they haven't managed all three, for a second 8 days of the competition)
> Hopefully one of the sponsers can clarify if this is the case* 
> 
> since for those in japan / australia etc day 9 begins soon



It says in the opening post:




> If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply.



I am open to changing this rule if others agree it should be changed. I'm fine either way.

Thanks for reminding me that it is almost week 2 in Japan and Australia. I'll post week two's challenges.

------------------------
Here are week 2's theme and challenges.

The theme is grass!

Here are the challenges (worth *20 points*): 

*Beginner:* Walk on grass.

*Intermediate:* Sit on grass (blanket optional) and eat an item from a picnic basket.

*Expert:* Make an area of grass shorter or longer in height.
------------------------

----------


## LeaoLouro

Night 8:
2 fragments: 1 point

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 8*
*3 Dreams:* 3 Points
*Wbtb:* 2 Points

*Grand Total:* 5 + 105 = 110 Points

----------


## Saizaphod

> I am open to changing this rule if others agree it should be changed. I'm fine either way.



Fine with me  :smiley:  A few questions concerning the change though: Can one choose all new tasks without having completed any of the previous tasks? Does one have to start the list all over again if they've completed task 1 or 2 already? Like can they just change task 2 or 3 alone? 

Going into the second half of the comp the teams look to be neck to neck. Sunny at 691 and Stormy at 712. Good luck to both teams!  :smiley: 

Also this is my 1000th post on the site, so here's my favorite lucid dream video of all time to celebrate.

----------


## KarlaB18

Score Time!
Night 1 = 14.5
Night 2 = 0.0
Night 3 = 0.0
Night 4 = 15.5
Night 5 = 0.0
Night 6 = 16.0
Night 7 = 16.5 (+0.5 due to one non-lucid dream section)

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 8

DJ Entry - Traffic, Buildings, Samus

2 DILDs - *10 + 5 pts*
2 DEILDs chained - *2 + 2 pts*

subtotal - *19 pts*
total - *67.5 pts*

----------


## dolphin

------------------------
Feel free to choose an additional set of three step tasks to complete for the second half of the competition which begins today, even if the first set was not completed during the first half of the competition.
------------------------
Night 8-
5 NLDs-5 points
competition total-104 points

2nd set of 3 step tasks-
Phase through big solid object
Advanced Summoning
Full Transformation

----------


## RelicWraith

Meh.

Dream Competition Day 8

Fragments: 1/2 point
Non-lucid Dreams: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points

Sub-Total: 4.5 points
Competition Total: 189.5

----------


## StaySharp

Gee, I got sidetracked again. Anyway, here goes my summary. First, I didn't remember exactly many dreams:

7 Full dreams: 7 Points
4 Fragments: 2 Points

I was lucid 2 times, but during the same dream:
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sta...n-space-83936/
First DILD: 10P
RC: 1P
DC Interaction: 2P
Object changing: 5P
Fully phasing: 10P
Advanced Flying: 10P

So that's a current total of: 37 Points

No new dreams the past 2 days.

----------


## cooleymd

I think the rule also currently says you can change tasks anytime as long as you do it before the dream (for within a sequence)
If you look in the past contests spellbee said people could change for second week (new 3 tasks)

I have switched to audio dream journaling and havn't transcriped all my dreams yet for the last few days  :smiley: 
Highlights were I was threatinging to cut some guy, and the DC held up his hand with six fingers and said "I have six fingers go ahead cut one off" so I aimed at his eyes and said how about I jab out two eyes
Most rediculous sceen so far was batteling the devil and winning

200th lucid still eludes me

----------


## Seabatt

Six dreams recorded throughout 2+ days of absence.


POINTS: 16.5

----------


## RelicWraith

Spring Lucid Dream Competition - Day 9

WBTB: 2 points

LD1
First WILD: 10 points
Flight: 5 points
Teleport (Spinning/Backdash from Void): 10 points
Full Phasing (Phase Through Wall): 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization (Call for Clarity): 1 point
Invulnerability (Break Through Glass Unharmed): 5 points
Advanced Summoning (Picnic Basket):  0 points (Challenge Task)

Three-Steps Task 1 (Teleport) - 5 points
Three-Steps Task 2 (Advanced Summoning) - 10 points

Challenge Task - 20 points

Sub-Total: 78 points
Competition Total: 267.5

EDIT: Scores adjusted. Thanks, Dolphin.

----------


## dolphin

The points from the three step tasks are stackable. The points from summoning are not stackable. So, you would not get points for the summoning, but you would get points for the second 3 steps task.

I had 3 NLDs for 3 points
competition total-107 points

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Night 8: 1 point
Night 9: 3 points

----------


## oneironautics

The theme is grass!

Does it count if you smoke it?  :;-):

----------


## oneironautics

night 8,9 friday, saturday

NLD 3

COMP TOTAL: 15

----------


## NyxCC

Finally light at the end of the tunnel!  ::sunflower:: 

Day 6 - 3 dreams, 3 frags = 4.5 points

Day 7 - wbtb, 1 dr, 2 frags = 4 points

Day 8 - 1 dream, DILD 1, interact with DC, DILD 2, interact with DC = 1 + 10 + 2 + 5 + 2 = 20 points

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nyx...ini-lds-83953/

Day 9 - 3 dreams = 3 points

Total: 44.5 points

----------


## dolphin

> The theme is grass!
> 
> Does it count if you smoke it?



Yes, it counts if you smoke it.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day[9]

DJ Entry - House, Building

1 NLD - *1 pt*
WBTB - *2 pts*

----------


## KarlaB18

Score Time!
Night 1 = 14.5
Night 2 = 0.0
Night 3 = 0.0
Night 4 = 15.5
Night 5 = 0.0
Night 6 = 16.0
Night 7 = 16.5
Night 8 = 0.0
Night 9 = 41.5

Night 9 Specifics:
Non-Lucid Fragment - 300 A *(0.5)*
WBTB Successful *(2.0)*
Aware In Lucid Section *(10.0)*
Summon DC (5.0) Dream Guide (Dreamy WB) = +5 ---> *(10.0)*
Interact With DC *(2.0)*
Non-Lucid Fragment - 300 B *(0.5)*

Net Total Points = *25.0*
Gross Total Points = *41.5*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...as-died-83957/

----------


## 13WAR08T

Night 7
4 Dreams = 4 Points

Night 8
3 Dreams = 3 Points

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD-1 point

*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 




Upon waking up, I tried to transform into a dolphin. I floated up, but I couldn't transform. I lost lucidity before having another false awakening where there same thing happened.



DILD-10 points
flying-5 points

night total-16 points
competition total-123 points

----------


## Nebulus

3 NLD = 3points

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 10

DJ Entry - Distraction

DILD - *10 pts*

Exactly 10 points. that's kinda lame

----------


## RelicWraith

I got nothing. Well, except for three different WBTB's throughout the night and morning...

WBTB: 2 points

Sub-Total: 2 points
Competition Total: 269.5

----------


## Venryx

Night 8: (23th-24th)
Night total: 0

Night 9: (24th-25th)

*Spoiler* for _Fragment 1_: 




We're at a mall in the downtown, and we come across a wide open room. On the wall is a sign advertising for a store selling lots of wild things, like elephants, wild boars, cages, huge stocks of food, etc. We talk about possibly going, because it looks interesting.




1 fragment = .5
Night total: .5

Night 10: (25th-26th)

*Spoiler* for _Fragment 1_: 




I'm in bed, having the common situation where I think I'm awake, and am looking through my eyelids seemingly. I'm conscious enough to find this interesting and intriguing and worth remembering, but not enough to realize this means I'm most likely dreaming. (vs hallucinating/in-between, as usually when I do get up from these I find myself in a real dream)




1 fragment = .5
Night total: .5

Comp total: 40

----------


## Saizaphod

*nights 9-11*
nothing these nights, because i had personal issues to fix

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Night 10: 1 point
Night 11: 1 point

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _LDs_: 



*WILD-*While sleeping, I noticed that text was gradually appearing in my vision and that I could make text appear. I made lots of random text appear. A dream scene formed of a menu of some sort. I went outside to avoid getting distracted. To my surprise, there was snow! I stepped on it but was not satisfied with the texture, which was more like wet sand than snow. I woke up.
*DILD-*I woke up in bed and noticed that my stuffed dolphin was moving. It was alive! I made it about 6-8 feet big, got on it and it rode around for a bit before I woke up.



WILD-10 points
old personal goal-10 points

DILD-10 points
object/DC changing-5 points
flying-5 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-45 points
competition total-168 points

----------


## Nebulus

3 NLDs = 3 points

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/neb...e-house-83972/

----------


## oneironautics

10, 11 monday sunday
NLD 2 1/2

ToTal 17 1/2

----------


## RelicWraith

Not bad. Not great, but not bad.

Spring Lucid Dream Competition - Day 11

Fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

LD1
First WILD: 10 points
Chain LD (6): 10 points
Teleport (Spinning from the void): 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization (Hand rubbing): 1 point

Sub-Total: 34 points
Competition Total: 303.5

EDIT: Whoops. Off by one.

----------


## Venryx

Night 11: (26th-27th)
1 nld = 1 point
1 fragment = .5
Night total: 1.5

Comp total: 41.5

----------


## Sensei

night 8 
1 dream
night 9
2 dreams
night 10
1 lucid = 10 points
wbtb = 2 points
RC = 1 point
interact with DC = 2 points
4 Dreams = 4 points
I realized I was dreaming and I decided to talk with a DC a little, what we talked about was a bit personal. Then I woke up when the convo was over. 

night 10 total = 19 points

Not been sleeping, so I haven't had much to report. Should be able to sleep a bit more from now on.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 11

DJ Entry - Store, Wind

2 DILDs - *10 + 5 pts*
1 DEILD (after LD) - *2 pts*
Stabilization Attempt - *1 pt*
WBTB - *2 pts*
2 Frags - *1 pt*

Subtotal - *21 pts*
Total - *101.5 pts*

----------


## HulkHogan

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hul...ng-wolf-83979/

Dild: 10 points
Interact with dream characters: 2 points

Total: 12 points

Complete total from week 1 and 2: 81.5


Ive been lazy about my dream journaling and havent been practicing as much as I should, but I was happy with the fact I had a lucid dream when I had a small nap today.

Tasks for week 2:
Basic summoning
Teleporting
Phase through large object

Dream goals:
Go to the moon
Teleport to a cartoon world like Bikini Bottom or Springfield
Smell something like flowers

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Finally! A lucid! I knew it was only a matter of time!
I did the intermediate grass challenge, and I sat down on grass and ate something, however I forgot to get the food from a picnic basket. I understand if this means it doesn't count as completing the task, but I thought I'd ask. 
Dream Journal: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/one...-twelve-83982/
Day 12: 36 points
(If the task counts then 46 points)

----------


## oneironautics

wow good job TEAM STORMy only a few more awesome Lucids needed too keep sunshines but

----------


## RelicWraith

Good run. Wasn't gonna let insomnia get the better of me this time.

Spring Lucid Dream Competition - Day 12

Fragments: 1/2 point
Non-Lucid Dream: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

LD1
First WILD: 10 points
Teleport (Spinning): 10 points
Flight: 5 points
Full Phasing (Front Door): 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization (Hand rubbing): 1 point

LD2
First DILD: 10 points
Flight (x2): 5 points
Fully Phasing (Ceiling): 10 points
Teleport (Spinning): 10 points
Element Manipulation (Gold Aura): 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization (Flight): 1 point

Sub-Total: 85.5 points
Competition Total: 389

----------


## dolphin

> I did the intermediate grass challenge, and I sat down on grass and ate something, however I forgot to get the food from a picnic basket.



Good job OneMoreDreamer! The task counts. I meant the picnic basket as a way to guide the expectation needed to making food appear to eat while sitting on the grass. So, the picnic basket is not that important if food can be found some other way. I could have made that more clear. I tweaked the wording of the task to "Sit on grass and eat something."

Last night I got 2 NLDs for 2 points.

----------


## cooleymd

Days 7 - 10  (more trouble with S+ uploading)

Day 7 22nd 8pm - 23th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:15a Space Robots / Human Survivors / Battle / Messed up Sole Survivor
_1:40a Large Outdoor Event / Comentary for Handicaped / Chairs / Police Displays
_3:15a Resources & Blankets / Spear / Kill / The Pit of Resources / Historical Overview / Ancient Tanks / False Awakening / Pushing Parked Car / Leapord on Chain / Defense / Bobble Salesman / Car & Trailer In Store / Lady with Bobble pieces

Night Total 2 + 3 = 5 points
Competition Sub-Total = 118

Scariest Moment: Leopard on a chain jumps out the passenger door of the Bobble salesmans wagon pulling vehicle, I quickly draw a chain from my pocket and begin to swing it.
Epic Moment: After the killing of a spear toting attacker, the pit transformed into a walled fotress of armies, and a historical oveview of a false history of this dream world
Dumbest Moment: during the false awakening I becamed convinced that 'yea, they did have stone tanks back in the ancient world'
Most Bizzare Scene: during the history there was a bald headed guy who looked like a cross between Teal'c of SG1 and and an ancient pharoh with a glittering gold head half burried in the ground atop a hill with ancient artillary behind him
Most Tense Moment: realizing that the sole survivor of the previous battle of the space robots wasn't going to make it, his head was all sliced up but he clung hopelessly to life


Day 8 23rd 8pm - 24th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams
10:45p Work Issues
12:30a Return ill Parrot / Neighbor / Old Man / Amazon Recovering 
_2:10a Resturant Eat / Wanted Bulletins / False Alibi / Pursued / Computer /Stair Case to Nowhere / Space-aged Triump (car) 
_3:40a In the Dark / Car Crash & Chase / Phone Filming / Running Around / Attacked Fall (3rd Person) / Animals & Stuffed Animals / Cousin / Sister Wedding / Motorcycles and Tourists / Dave & Steve / Kids -> Puppies / 
_4:35a Work Computer Issues / Cube to Cube / Change Tickets / Left in Secret Agent Car / Pedestrian Hit / Phone Booth / Tarp / Bathroom / Sausage / Modified House
_6:00a Trail Tunnel / School / Space Lecture / Bicycle / Giant Hart Cookie & Crockpot / Thiefs with Weapons / Six Finger Man / Threats 
_7:50a Chained up Person / I'm some Character / Powerful Sword Object / Flying in the Sky / Mass Killing / Underwater Horses / Sky Weapons / Evil King / In Jeep with Dog (dead) Driving Backwards / Try to reorginize Car / Inside Living Room / Dog turns into Girl / Want Explanation for Jeep / Guy with Wife and Kids / Parrots / Demonic Memorabelia Banner from Evil Rock Band / Transforms into the Devil / I have Sword and Fly / Devil Wife is Decapitated / Battle Over / Depossesed and Alive I hug the woman 
_2:35p Strange Magical World / I was force pushing Light and Liquids / Thought to Myself I must Practice this for In Dreams
_4:05p Staying with Someone / Pulling Dissconnecting Wires to go / Weights on Strings / Furniture

Best Food: Wrapped Sausages


Night Total 2 + 9 = 11 points
Competition Sub-Total = 129

Inserting screen capture form 22nd and 23rd summary on line screens (after this Date device wouldn't sync)
(didn't track after initial sleeps each of these days) device seems to fail to detect wake initial wake on 23rd
Day0708_Sleeps.jpg


Day 9 24th 8pm - 25th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+6 Non-Lucid Dreams
1:20a Fire Equipment & Personell / Dave / Reunion Event / Leave Bags / Thiefs / Chase & Threat / Old Thief with Vehicle / Chase and Grab Stuff Back / Smash in Theifs Face
2:55a Freeport / Slipped on Wet Road Under Boat / Freeway Crossing / Walking / Twists and Turns and Mirrors / Driving Driven Off Road / Dropping Wallet and Things / False Documents / 3D Figures inside Objects
4:20a Tunnel System Crawling / Water Features / Coast / Underwater Plants and Water Spouts / Unfriendly Clowns
4:45a Need to get to School / Need Ride / Need Pencil / Pants with Built in Shoes / Shirt and More Shoes / Ride
6:05a Reading of Will / Family / Disputes / Clean up of Buffett / Throwin Things Away / Hill & Police / Found Money
7:50a Prophacy Dream / Battle Good Vs Evil / Sardinians Watter Attack / Cut Nose Off Face and Nailed to Wall / Finishing off Guys / Pier Jump Swiming Water Breathing / Bus / Shopping Cart / Brother Helps / Lot Guard / Lame Animal Reward / Electrician and Street Wall Socket Tool 

Night Total 2 + 6 = 8 points
Competition Sub-Total = 137

Dumbest Miss: Possessed people become Devil and Wife after discover of demonic band banner, Decapitation of Devils Winged Flying wife, followed by them being alive and depossesed and hugging the wife, man says its like they had been alive but unaware of their own lives while possesed
Most Viloent Moments: 3-way tie, Smashing in Face, Cutting nose off face and nailing to wall, Decapitating she-devil
Stupid Miss: Dropping things and picking many things up (this happens often in my dreams)

Forced to take picture of device that would sync using other device
Day09Sleep1.jpg

Day 10 25th 8pm - 26th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams
2:25a Inflatable Volks Wagon Bus / Pressure Changes / Long Journey / Sarah & Parrot / House / Bathroom / Relative Attacks / Walking Naked covered with Flyers
4:35a Old People / Ancient King / Temple / People & Store / Mike / Drawings / 2nd Story Building on Mattress / Active Shooters / Marching Band Ricochets / Commentator Talking about Aim / Old People with Cannon / Explosion / Walled City with Tall Wookie Like Creature / Elephants and Creatures

Night Total 2+ 2 = 4 points
Competition Total = 141

Rediculous Sceen: Inflatable VW-Bus changing shape and volume as the pressure changed
Stupid Miss: Walking in crowded outdoor area while naked covered only with a few pieces of paper
Scariest Moment: Hidding behind Mattress whild Comentator described how to aim at unsceen targets

Another blurry picture of device willing to sync but not upload
Day10Sleep1.jpg

============
I'll try to write up 68 point massive epic lucid #200 official (night 11) and last night (night 12)soon  :smiley: 
One Old Personal Goal, RC/Stabilization / Extreme-DC Interaction / 9 X 5point items  :smiley: 
my current total thru last nigth should be like 224points total hopefully I'll write it all up after 8pm  tomorrow

----------


## cooleymd

Ok I just saw the post that we can choose 2nd 3 step 
(thats what I get for being lazy and audio recording and not really following the thread closely)




> ------------------------
> Feel free to choose an additional set of three step tasks to complete for the second half of the competition which begins today, even if the first set was not completed during the first half of the competition.
> ------------------------



I'll give up on my Mass Telekenesis (for now) (too bad I didn't actually choose Fully Phase which I accomplished)

New 3 Step
Step 1 Minor Summonation
Step 2 Eat Something
Step 3 Mass Telekenesis (I think I'll try to start small and work my way up to a qualifing object instead of starting with a compact car)  :smiley: 
(I have done mass telekenesis before so I'll continue to be a glutton for punishment, I've fully phased several times before)

Looks Like Firefly man is too far ahead to catch in next 4 Days but I only work on Friday so I'll try to go for 3-4 more lucids  :smiley:  or at least one to two  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

night 12, 13 Tuesday Wednesday
NLD 4 
Dream Theme 5 

Comp Total 26 1/2 

At least nearly Lucid was a False Awakening, I was Writing down my Dreams and chatting on DV I even said I was dreaming but not really awake, was later by big mansion house with lots of green grass around it.

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Night 13: 1.5 points

I never posted my three step task goals so:
1) fully phasing through large object
2) teleport
3) flying

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I was in a skyscraper when I started thinking about how I was going to lucid dream. I realized I was thinking this and became lucid. I jumped off the skyscraper and flew towards the ocean in an effort to go underwater. There was some sort of barrier keeping me from going underwater. I heard an old DC in a white robe talking about something and


woke up.

DILD-10 points
flying-5 points

night total-17 points
competition total-187 points

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

> Good job OneMoreDreamer! The task counts. I meant the picnic basket as a way to guide the expectation needed to making food appear to eat while sitting on the grass. So, the picnic basket is not that important if food can be found some other way. I could have made that more clear. I tweaked the wording of the task to "Sit on grass and eat something."



Great! I woke up and reread the task and was kicking myself for forgetting the basket. Sometimes the ToTMs are very specific about the wording so I wasn't sure about this. Glad it counts!

----------


## 13WAR08T

Night 9
3 Dreams + WBTB = 5 Points

Night 10
3 Dreams = 3 Points

Night 11
4 Dreams = 4 Points

----------


## RelicWraith

No lucids this time.

Non-Lucid Dream: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

Sub-Total: 3 points
Competition Total: 392

----------


## cooleymd

Day 11 26th 8pm - 27th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:25a Meeting People / Massacre Predicted / Wand 
_1:55a Merchant and Store / Shooting on News / Young People Strange World / Radio Wave Telepathy / Class Divisions / Mining and Polishing / Manufacturing
_3:40a Military-Government Conspiracy / Man with killed Son / Woolsey From SG1 / Excuses for Extreme Action / Detained because of Plot
_6:35a Work / Appointment / Pizza Parlor / Wrong Email / Computer Thinking Icon 
_7:40a Dragging Stuff / Fire Engine Needs Directions / Drowning Incident / Abandonded 

+10 First DILD 4:20a (200th Official LD)
+1  Reality Check (jump test)
+5  Fly
+0  Stabilization (hand rubbing)
+5  Super Strength
+5  Gain Invulnaribility
+5  Eat Something
+2  Interact with dc (many)
+5  Basic Summoning
+5  DC Changing
+0  Fully Phase (FAIL)
+5  Partial Phase
+5  Partial Transformation
+5  DC Mind Control
+10 Old Personal Goal Kiss 5+ Random DC (negotiater girl/bunny/baby/hot girl/blind girl)


*Spoiler* for _200th Official LD_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid 
I had been at a place with several people one of them grabbed me and made me go in their car, latter the car door was a problem and had to be reshut every time the car stopped I tried to get out but then the car began to move I had to manually adjust the mechanism that latched the sports cars door finally the person was trying to make me pay for damage to the car, we wreseteled.  Eventually We came across some others I called for help but they were also fighting each other.  Then as I walked off I noticed the distance and much traffic in a large open area.  I decided to do a relaity check and jump tested,  [+10 First DILD] [+1 RC]] I became lucid  then I flew [+5 Fly] I began to rub my hands together as the dreamscape seem to destabilize a bit, but I regained the dream I went thru a work area that had heaps of tools so I broke many of them with my hands tearing apart several solid metal tools [+5 Super Strength], and then I smacked myself in the throat with a fairly sharp axe [+5 Invulnerability] at some point I ate a piece of cheese [+5 Eat Something] (the dream was so long I can barely remember all the details) I was trying to negoitiate with some girls [+2 Interact with DC] I saw on the street [I kissed at least one of the two on the hand Kiss 1of5] and so began to pocket summon some money [+5 Minor Summonation] but I didn't have near enough I pulled many things from by pockets tho.  Next I was wandering off and spotted a cat I picked it up and tried to transform it into a dog [+5 DC Alteration], initially it became a large rabbit [which I kissed on its fur Kiss 2of5], but then a dog, next I tried to turn it into a parrot by it turned back into more of a bunny-dog (this was accomplished by holding the creature in both hands around its middle and just swishing my hands all around it with it just changing into things while held this way) by this point in the dream I was trying to go thru the list of tasks in the contest and remembered partial transformation and did my leg stretch again, but this time the leg would unstretch almost to normal size,   I tried 3 time to stretch it long (partially succeeding each time) [+5 Partial Transformation]  I thought of super speed but then never actually tried it. i tied to fully phase a wall but it more tore thru (fail).  Next I was out in an open area with a concrete floor, I pressed my hand thru into the cement sinking in my whole fist [+5 Partial Phasing] I came across several DC but as I approached three of them they were young one was a baby [I kissed the baby Kiss 3of5].  I saw a likely girl and as I approached her I used mind control on her to convince her that I was her love, I held out my arm to her and placed it on her shoulder willing her to be responsive she immediately put her arm around me [+5 Mind Control DC] I pulled off some of her cloths and kissed her (locations undisclosed) [Kiss 4of5].  I lost the dream once again (I lost the dream many times but was able to regain stability or even sight from total darkness).  Finially I spotted another girl and went up to her I began to take off her cloths she stood quite still, I realized she must be blind.  I kissed her (Kiss 5of5 location undisclosed) [+10 Old Personal Goal Kiss 5+ Random DC]  I lost the Dream 

estimated lucid time at least 10 minutes, at one point I began to fear I would not be able to recall it all, and indeed I'm not sure I do, I had to begin to retell myself the completed tasks even as I went thur lists of task I might yet do. The dream seemed one of my longest perhaps over 15 minutes, I have only had like 3 others that long.  I lost (or partialy lost) the dream scape at least 5 maybe 6 times.  Often when I noticed it was getting dark I would simply move in what ever direction was lightest and this restored stability.



Night Total 2 + 5 + 68 = 75 points
Competition Sub-Total = *216*

Dumest DC(s): The fire engine crew said they were looking for someone who was drowning and had been driving for 4 hours already, they wanted to know the way and said they would keep driving until they found the location and then alert local athorities, but their destination was suppsedly in the Okefenokee Swamp of florida which must have been over a thosand miles away from where I thought I might be (DC aera)

Blurry Crappy Photos of Hypnograms on phone
Day11Sleeps.jpg

Day 12 27th 8pm - 28th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams
10:20p FCC Rule Review / Bathroom / Medals
11:40p Virtual Lecture / Dorm / Bad Grades 
_1:25a Hundreds of Ducks / Tons of Eggs in Grass / Motercycles
_3:00a Coworkers / Pipes and Trees / Farmland on Lake / Political Rules
_4:20a Keying / Outlets in Ground / Climb Down Books / Anti-Union Stuff / Photographer

Night Total 2 + 5 = 7 points
Competition Sub-Total =* 223*

Near Miss: As I climbed down the books and things it was like 30 feet and I was more or less just falling and letting my hands smack on things here and there, The last bit of the fall, I fell a bit slow, I thought it might be a dream but didn't reality check  :Sad: 
Missed Oppertunity: I had been keying at a station that was on the grass, missed oppertunity for eating from a picnic basket challenge 
Stupid Scene: There must have been hudreds of duck eggs in the grass, and there was a crzy lady trying to make sure they were all ok

Blurry Crappy Photo of Hypnogram on phone
Day12Sleep.jpg


Day 13 28th 8pm - 29th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+8 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:40p Sherrif with Musket / Stone Tower / Shot him dead (he was warned)
_2:05a Student Rebelion / The Coast / Splashing in Water / Overthrow the Order
_3:20a Shopping in Asian Stores / Glass Flowers Light Fixtures / Fingers Cut / Open Trail / Jumped and Flew in High Breeze / Girl in the Grass
_8:40a Internet Takeover
_9:33a Angry Bus Driver / Train / Missed Stop & Underpass / Railyard & Bicycles / All sorts of merchandise / Crawling to Avoid Strangers
10:40a Bus / Talking with Girl / Train & Bus / Injured Guy / Smokin Dirtbags / Huge Fight
11:15a Fire place in bed / Huge Crawl Space / Broken Tablet / Thick Glass / Cut and Glass in Mouth / Dead Relatives
12:35p Sarah & Basket / Carmels, Candy & Ham / Strange People / Cooking Fish / Overexhastion / Dead Relatives / Planning to Drive

Night Total 2 + 8 = 10 points
*Competition Total = 233*

Stupid DC: The Sherrif just kept firing his musket all over until I killed him
Stupidist Lucid Miss: Jumping into the high winds and flying over a hot girl in the grass, sure I can fly in real life if the breeze is strong enough DOH!
Near Lucid Thought: as I was cralwing thru the merchancise filled railyard to avoid the strangers I was thinking maybe I should wake up, but I never thought "hey I'm Dreaming" no just the thought that I should wake up DOH!
Most Violent Moment: During the huge fight with smokin dirtbag I was trying to chew a guys arm off
Endless Stupidity: every single scene in the 11:15 dream screamed un real, there was a boat in a puddle in the crawlspace which was as much as 30 feet high in places (in the real world maybe 2ft or less) The glass from the tablet didn't keep it from working it was flexible without the glass, and the glass peices from the damage were twice as thick as the entire tablet had been.  My dead relative was moving along the ceiling like a spider putting up masking tape so he could paint.  I complained to my dead relatives that they had better pain the walls white this time.
Best Food: everything in the basket was good  :smiley: 

I finally figured out how to get my S+ to uplaod, I unpaired the phone and then paired the tablet and then rebooted the device once it was synced it was able to upload again  :smiley: 

Hypnograms
Day13Sleep1.png

Day13Sleep2.png

----------


## Seabatt

Four dreams recalled= Four more points for Team Stormy.

----------


## Saizaphod

*nights 12,13 and 14*
3 dreams: 3 points

super fixated with college  :Eek:

----------


## Venryx

Night 12: (27th-28th)
Night total: 0

Night 13: (28th-29th)
1 nld = 1 point
Night total: 1

Comp total: 42.5

Sorry I haven't been contributing much, team! I have been more engaged with various day activities then I expected, so have not "focused inward" much. (which is an important factor in my lucidity rates)

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Night 14: 72 points!
I spent almost all of the dream trying to teleport for my three step task, but in the process of trying to do that, I earned way more points than I would have if I had just been able to do it in the first place. 
Dream Journal Entry: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/one...ourteen-84000/

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> Day 11
> 
> DJ Entry - Store, Wind
> 
> 2 DILDs - *10 + 5 pts*
> 1 DEILD (after LD) - *2 pts*
> Stabilization Attempt - *1 pt*
> WBTB - *2 pts*
> 2 Frags - *1 pt*
> ...



Mistake Detected: Day 11 should be changed to Day 12.
Day 11 = 0 pts
Day 12 = 21 pts


*Day 13*

DJ Entry - Aperture, Traffic

4 NLDs - *4 pts*


*Day 14*

DJ Entry - Random

4 NLDs - *4 pts*

Total - *109.5 pts*

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on # 200, Cooley! 

.....
Update

Day 10 - 1 dr 1 fr = 1.5 points >>> I think Sensei's 19 points were added to my day 10 on the scoresheet

Day 11 - 2 dr 2 fr = 3 points

Day 12 - 1 dr = 1 point

Day 13 - 2 dreams (nld), 3 frags, 1 dild = 13.5 points

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nyx...-street-84007/

Day 14 - 5 dreams, 1 frag = 5.5 points

Total: 69

.....

Two more nights to go! Lots of lucid luck to everyone!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## HulkHogan

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hul...-dreams-84008/

2 non lucid dreams.

2 points total.

Competition total: 87.5

----------


## NickSeagull

Still no recall... Sorry team..  :Sad:

----------


## RelicWraith

Hopefully I ain't outta juice...

Spring Lucid Dream Competition - Day 14

Fragments: 2 points
Non-LD: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

Sub-Total: 5 points
Competition Total: 397

EDIT: D'oh! Thanks for the heads up, cooleymd! Sub-total adjusted. Comp total happened to be intact, so that goes unchanged.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 14 29th 8pm - 30th 8pm

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid Dreams
11:30p Work Hallway / Record Memos / Freeway / Cars With Sail Boats / River / John Rhys-Davies
_1:00a Magical People / Despot Vote / Blast the Creature / Grind into the Ground / Evil Empire City
_2:45a My House / Storm Sounds / Atmospheric Disturbances / Knifes / Friend & Long Yellow Dog

Night Points 2 + 3 = 5
Competition Total = 238

Stupid Scene: John Rhys-Davis tells me he wants a boat
Best Effect: Atmospheric Disturbances there were great flashes of Light and Sound all along the sky
Lucid Miss: the Yellow dog was a large dog like at least full size but it was also at least six feet long

Combo-Hypnogram
Day14Sleeps.png

obviously not much sleep last night  :smiley:  [3hrs 50min total sleep time]
hopefully I'll be super tired in an hour when I begin the first day of the last Weekend  :smiley: 
Saturday Morning Is my best chance most weeks  :smiley:   :smiley: 


@FireFlyMan Above: your total looks correct form last total, but your sub total seems a bit off  :smiley:  




> Fragments: 2 points
> Non-LD: 1 point
> WBTB: 2 points
> 
> Sub-Total: 3 points



he he  :smiley:

----------


## KarlaB18

Dry spells, dry spells everywhere! This competition was a slow one, couldn't get out of the dry spell gutter. Now I've actually lost track of what night I'm on, so the total points so far result at 44.0. If you want to check my sources; competition dreams have been from No. 296 onwards in my journal. What I can say is that tonight is my last chance to get a juicy dream to finish with (even if a good non-lucid will only get me one point  :Sad:  ) Well played everyone and may the best team win.

----------


## Nebulus

another dream about dark haired woman

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/neb...-thrown-84012/

----------


## RelicWraith

Got something today, if only by blind, dumb luck. I even tried a TOTM, but that didn't really pan out.

Spring Lucid Dream Competition - Day 15

Fragments: 1.5 points
WBTB: 2 points

LD1
First DILD: 10 points
Advanced Flight (Stratosphere flight): 10 points
Teleport (Stratosphere warp): 10 points
Element Manipulation (Gold Aura): 10 points

Sub-Total: 43.5 points
Competition Total: 440.5

----------


## oneironautics

14,15 thursday friday 
NLD 4 1/2

Total comp 31

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I caught a false awakening. I noticed a little dog and hoped it wouldn't follow me around. I jumped through the floor into a void in an effort to teleport someplace underwater. I felt water around me and I ended up teleporting to an underwater cavern. The dog followed me and bit down on my hand. I summoned a great white shark with the intention to feed the dog to it. I poked the sharks eye with the dog in an effort to get it interested. I don't remember the fate of the dog.




DILD-10 points
teleport-10 points
3rd of 3 step tasks-15 points
advanced summon-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-50 points
competition total-239 points

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Night 15: 1 point

One more night left! Good luck everyone!  ::biggrin::

----------


## cooleymd

Day 15 30th 8pm - 31st 8pm

+2 WBTB

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:40a Bee Infestation / Refit Windows & Doors / Building Collapse
_2:20a Young at a School for Magic / Telekenesis / Curricula Complaints / Floors Wrong Materials / Slipping / Using Dog to Attempt to Scratch texture Floor
_3:35a House (too clean) / Blasts of Air from Windows / Things Flying everwhere / Limo with 10 Doors / Dead Relatives
_4:15a Bicycle / Agruments / Weapons
_8:20a Scott Bakula Going to Jump off Cliff to Hanglide / Strange Staircase / Strange Overhead Suspended Pully System / Inflated Twisted Obstructions / Complaining Technicians
_9:00a Lots of People / Talk of Dreams / Seeing Dreams on Screen / Offended Viewers / Questions
10:00a Freind in Store / Eating Jelly Bellies / Waiting at Front / Naked Girl / Helicopter
10:30a Shooting Strange Weapons / Examine Evicence / High School Stadium
11:55p Wizard Vs Dragon / Increase Endurance Focus / Party with Strange Rules / Giant Creatures / Huge Tower With Energy Shield / Wiring Control System / 2nd Tower / Shaky Ramp / Freeway

Night Total 2 + 9 = 11
Competition Total = 249

Best Foods: Jelly-Belly in Store / Mint Creame at the Strange Party
Best Effect: on the Dream Screen there were people who were watching the Dream who were also being depicted in the dream, and they were offended at what they saw.
Best Moment: The naked girl walks past the line to the front of the store where I am waiting, I look at her she realized she was naked and someone told her to go back to the dressing room, when she turned, even tho she had no bottoms from the front, she was wearing bottoms from the back (tho the thin fabric covering her rear was a bit transparent)
Stupid Miss: Im performing Telekenisis as I apply at a magic school
Stupid Moment: The Shaky Ramp that was being built near the Energy towers had no supports below it and yet the fools building it were building more layers above, I finally convinced them to flee the thing So I could begin to shore it up from the bottom

Hypnograms (looks like I slept thru a few dreams, hope I'm not too well rested to sleep all night tonight and into tomorrow thru to the end)
Day15Sleep1.png

Day15Sleep2.png

Hopefully I will get lucid on the last day, I'm sure I'll dream more about configuring things, as I've just found out that my network I'm configuring here with multiple routers won't support seamless roaming  :Sad:  oh well at least I'll be able to connect on nine different channels manually and my wired network is cascaded just fine  :smiley: .  I notice a lot of connections to the waking world, like the bees (I was hand pollinating my flowers when I saw one on my tree helping me the other day), and the quest appearance by Scott Bakula, since I have been watching Enterprise.

I had hoped to reach 270+ points If I can just manage to get lucid I think I can make it.  Not as many lucid as other contests but at least I am instantaly aware of the contest and trying to earn points right away and having good stability (or at least recovery) too  :smiley:

----------


## HulkHogan

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hul...my-nose-84018/

Dild: 10 points
Phase through objects: 5 points
Reality check with nose: 1 point

I need to figure out a solution because my lucid dreams seem very short, where some of them used to be very long, especially early March. I have some ideas.

Total: 16

Competition total: 103.5

----------


## Saizaphod

*nights 15 and 16*
*3 dreams:* 3 points
*3 frags:* 1.5 points

*atleast 3-5 dj comments in total:* 1 point

*final score:* 118.5

just realized nobodys been adding their dj scores.  :Thinking:

----------


## KarlaB18

Once again, dry spells ahoy! My final competition total is *45.0*. Dreams during the period of the competition are from 296 to 303 in my journalling order system.

----------


## Sensei

Seems like my allergies have finally abated, I'll probably join the next comp to make up for how bad this one went for me. I didnt even get to sleep most of the nights.  :Sad:  

4 dreams and a wbtb for the final night. Maybe lucid somewhere, but I spent a few years as a shoe in a space ship, eating space rats in the trash system vents, so I lost a lot of my earlier memories from that... Experience.

----------


## Venryx

Night 12: (29th-30th)
Night total: 0

Night 12: (30th-31th)
1 nld = 1 point
Night total: 1

Night 13: (31th-1st)
1 nld = 1 point
Night total: 1

This last night I actually had a semi-lucid dream, but I'm not going to count it, since it was more like, "This is not real, but I'll pretend it's real and that I'm teleporting to this time and place to help these people." rather than "This is a _dream_, and I'm in this lucid dream to have fun and increase my competition score.".

Comp total: 44.5

----------


## Nfri

If anyone is interested in playing more, check this thread for upcoming competition!

https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...il-2018-a.html

----------


## 13WAR08T

Night 12
2 DreamS = 2 Points
Night 13
4 Dreams = 4 Points
Night 14
4 Dreams = 4 Points

----------


## HulkHogan

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hul...ackyard-84022/

I had lots of help. Someone reminded me not to doubt myself.

Dild: 10 points
Interact with dream characters: 2 points
Basic summoning object (white soda container): 5 points
Task 1 complete: 5 points
Theme of the week (grass): 5 points. Maybe 20 points, but I dont remember if I drank the soda or not on the grass, I do remember grabbing soda and sitting on the dead grass.

Total: 27 points, maybe more if the other thing counts.

Competition total: 130.5

Today is my last day for the competition and I still need to sleep a little longer. Im going to try for more lucid dreams.

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _DILDs_: 



DILD#1-I caught a false awakening. I tried to phase through walls and doors but couldn't. I was able to phase through a few floors. I ended up in a gym where there was a dance. I put my hand behind my back and summoned a girl with the intention of making out with her. She was okay looking but not quite good looking enough for me to make out with. She had short red hair and braces. She said, "How about a grilled cheese sandwich?" I said "Um...no" and I woke up.

DILD #2-I became lucid when I realized I hadn't woke up yet after a nightmare. I was outside in a sort of barren area. I put out my hand in front of me to summon dolphin. I felt a beak and saw a dolphin form in front of me. I floated into the air and tried to transform into a dolphin, but couldn't and woke up.




DILD-10 points
phase through big solid object-10 points
1st of 3 step tasks-5 points
basic summon-5 points
dc interaction-2 points

DILD-5 points
advanced summoning-10 points
2nd of 3 step tasks-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
flying-5 points

night total-67 points
competition total-306 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Welp, end of the line. There were many missed opportunities for WILDs today, not to mention my forgetting a decent portion of the only LD I did recall. Ah well, better not dwell on that. I hope everyone had a good time!

Spring Lucid Dream Competition - Day 16

WBTB: 2 points

LD1
First WILD: 10 points
Teleport (Spin teleport): 10 points
Advanced Flight (Fast flight): 10 points
Element Manipulation (Aura) (x2): 10 points
Super Strength (Hokuto Hyakuretsu Ken): 5 points
Stabilization (Hand Rub): 1 point

Posts to DJ (18)*: 6*

Sub-Total: 54 points
Competition Total: 494.5

*More possibly incoming. Final score pending.

EDIT1: Scores adjusted.

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Last night: 112 points
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/one...sixteen-84025/

This was the first competition I've participated in, and it was super fun and helped break a dry spell I've been having for a while. I will definitely be participating from now on!

DJ Points: 1
Competition Total: 265

----------


## Saizaphod

congratz to everyone on their scores, especially everyone with lucids  :smiley:  . _for now_ it looks like stormy is going to take the trophy, but gotta give credit to the carries of our team fireflyman sensei and jacob! i'm going to hand my half of the steering wheel for dolphin for the remainder of the comp until the winner celebration comes, since we got arranged new assigments at college that are going to fill my schedule. until next time all, stay lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 15

DJ Entry - Florida, Snow

2 NLDs - *2 pts*

Day 16: Bust

Final Total: *111.5 points*

Number of LDs during Comp: *14*
Number of legal LDs: *11*

----------


## StaySharp

Guess that's it, here's what I had the past days:
7 Fragments: 3,5 points
4 Full Dreams: 4 points

So that's a total for the competition of: 44,5 Points

At least I had a lucid during the comp, that's more than I had many of the last competitions.

----------


## HulkHogan

Congrats team. Team Stormy will probably win, but on the first week, I thought Team Sunny would win since they were ahead by several points. Congrats everyone who participated.

----------


## Seabatt

Guess that's it for this session. I have to admit, I didn't really start seeing progress until way later in the comp, when I started to change my approach. Still, at least I managed to pitch in.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 16 31st 8pm - 1st 8pm

+2 WBTB

+10 Non-Lucid Dreams
_4:05a Strange Competition / Observation Area / Terrible Bathroom 
_5:20a Power Locks / Bird Problems / Cleanup
_6:45a Bus Driver with Replacement Body Parts / Dead Hippo Babies in Road / Degree Conversation / Bus Routes and CoWorkers / Too Many things Left Behind / Medical Condition Review 
_7:30a House / Dead Relative / New Car and Trip / Retake Possession
_8:10a Vehicale Doging In and Out / Coach Recruitment Magical Contest / Lottery Tickets / Bus Passengers Registration 
_9:10a Game Crash Bug / Someone Returns Bus Pass / Gyrating Girl Over Computer / Equipment Install
_9:45a Cabeling Routers / Band Width Discussion / Wires 
_2:20p Work / Jose's Office With Bandaged People / Risque Video Content / Scratched Hand / Competition Technology Transfer
_3:30p Theme Park / River / Room for Night / Directions / Strange Bridge / Dead Relative
_4:50p Devices / Cointerference

Night Total 2 + 10 = 12

*Final Competition Total = 261*

Stupid Miss: the Bus driver had had all his body parts replaced with like plastic items that were somehow functioning like bionic replacements, he looked like a living manikin made of junk
Dumb Scene: In the road were a pile of Dead Hippo babies some real Hippos and others more like stuffed animals, there was a huge pile of them under an overpass, and we had to swerve around them as I yelled watch out
Best Moment: A hot blond was installing equipment at my cube and she leand down on my hand with her stomach, then somehow flipped over and her bottom was against my hand
Worst Moment: my birds were in cages with holes in them outside and I was trying to transfer them into safety inside house
Recurring Themes: as I had suspected I had several dream segments about wireless network setup, but also several medical scenes, bus scenes, and competitions/contests

Hypnograms:
Day16Sleeps.png

Total times lucid = 4 
Number of seperate lucid dreams = 3
Luckily whenever I was lucid I was instantly aware of competition and trying to earn points  :smiley: 
became lucid in 3 out of 81 total dreams recalled, or about 3.7% (this matches my typical frequency of approx 1.1 lucid/week with about 27-33 total dreams per week approx 3.3%-4.0%)

Things I could have done better, instead of always trying to record dreams (audio) and then get back to sleep quickly (not always so), I should have probably reviewed each dream and worked on visualizing myself becoming lucid at stupid points that almost invariably occur in some part of a dream.  I would have spent more time awake, and probably recalled less dreams (and of course behaving differently would have had different dreams) but this would have no doubt raised my awareness.  I managed to have farily good awareness early in the competition, but not much there after.  Missing many dream signs like bieng naked, naked people, too much stuff, bizzare scenes, dead relatives etc.
With longer WBTB and detailed dream mental re-enactment I might have become lucid at least a few more times.

@Hukif: come on post the rest of your points  :smiley:  unless of course you have sooo many that you have overflowed INT and would have to post a negative amount  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

night 16 Saturday

NLD 3

TOTAL COMP 34

GOOD GAME EVERYBODY, Great Job Team Stormy,
and Happy Easter :-)

----------


## NyxCC

Day 15 - 2 dreams, 2 frags = 3 points

Day 16 - 4 dreams, 1 frag = 4.5 points

Total: 76.5 points

Thanks Dolphin and Sai for hosting this!  :smiley: 

Congrats team Stormy!

----------


## dolphin

The winner of the Expert League is *Hukif* with *307 points*

The winner of the Intermediate League is *Firefly Man* with *497.5 points*

The winner of the Beginner League is *13WAR08T* with *52 points*

The winner between teams is *Team Stormy* with *1580 points*





Thanks to everybody who participated!

----------

